# Hello from a wonk



## Wonky Pundit

If you were expecting a tell-all introduction, sorry. I'm going to tell you only a couple of things about myself. First, I'm a political junkie who likes to follow and talk about issues. Second, I don't believe in liberalism, conservatism, libertarianism or authoritarianism: I believe only in what makes the most sense in a particular context. Sometimes it's one of these four, sometimes it's a combination, and sometimes it's none. 

I don't mean to be secretive or rude. I just believe that who I am is totally irrelevant when it comes to discussing a political issue - as it should be. Nor do I think there's anything at all wrong with socializing online. It's just not what I come to a political forum to do. The other stuff I save for places like Facebook. By the way, that's also why I never use rep systems on boards. So please don't be offended if you rep me and I don't return the favor.

Finally, here's my pledge to all of you. I will not insult or otherwise talk smack about anyone other than a public figure (they're fair game). If you want to debate a point with me in a civil, respectful way, I will be thrilled to reciprocate. On the other hand, if you're yet another loudmouth who hopes to get someone else into your flame wars, I will simply put you on my ignore list. 

I hope I can find at least a few other folks around here in the first category.


----------



## Sallow

Welcome.


----------



## Truthmatters

welcome


----------



## xotoxi

Wonky Pundit said:


> On the other hand, if you're yet another loudmouth who hopes to get someone else into your flame wars, I will simply put you on my ignore list.









ADD ME!!!  ADD ME!!!


----------



## xsited1

Purple is my favorite color!


----------



## Ringel05

Wonky Pundit said:


> If you were expecting a tell-all introduction, sorry. I'm going to tell you only a couple of things about myself. First, I'm a political junkie who likes to follow and talk about issues. Second, I don't believe in liberalism, conservatism, libertarianism or authoritarianism: I believe only in what makes the most sense in a particular context. Sometimes it's one of these four, sometimes it's a combination, and sometimes it's none.
> 
> I don't mean to be secretive or rude. I just believe that who I am is totally irrelevant when it comes to discussing a political issue - as it should be. Nor do I think there's anything at all wrong with socializing online. It's just not what I come to a political forum to do. The other stuff I save for places like Facebook. By the way, that's also why I never use rep systems on boards. So please don't be offended if you rep me and I don't return the favor.
> 
> Finally, here's my pledge to all of you. I will not insult or otherwise talk smack about anyone other than a public figure (they're fair game). If you want to debate a point with me in a civil, respectful way, I will be thrilled to reciprocate. On the other hand, if you're yet another loudmouth who hopes to get someone else into your flame wars, I will simply put you on my ignore list.
> 
> I hope I can find at least a few other folks around here in the first category.



Based on your post,  your anality level seems to be rather high.  You definitely won't like me.


----------



## Sherry

Wonky Pundit said:


> If you were expecting a tell-all introduction, sorry. I'm going to tell you only a couple of things about myself. First, I'm a political junkie who likes to follow and talk about issues. Second, I don't believe in liberalism, conservatism, libertarianism or authoritarianism: I believe only in what makes the most sense in a particular context. Sometimes it's one of these four, sometimes it's a combination, and sometimes it's none.
> 
> I don't mean to be secretive or rude. I just believe that who I am is totally irrelevant when it comes to discussing a political issue - as it should be. *Nor do I think there's anything at all wrong with socializing online. It's just not what I come to a political forum to do.* The other stuff I save for places like Facebook. By the way, that's also why I never use rep systems on boards. So please don't be offended if you rep me and I don't return the favor.
> 
> Finally, here's my pledge to all of you. I will not insult or otherwise talk smack about anyone other than a public figure (they're fair game). If you want to debate a point with me in a civil, respectful way, I will be thrilled to reciprocate. On the other hand, if you're yet another loudmouth who hopes to get someone else into your flame wars, I will simply put you on my ignore list.
> 
> I hope I can find at least a few other folks around here in the first category.





> Wonky Pundit has not made any friends yet



Imagine that...


----------



## Grace

Hello.

You must run the gauntlet before you are allowed to participate.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

xotoxi said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, if you're yet another loudmouth who hopes to get someone else into your flame wars, I will simply put you on my ignore list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADD ME!!!  ADD ME!!!
Click to expand...


You'll have to troll in my threads and repeatedly flame me first.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

xsited1 said:


> Purple is my favorite color!



Mine is green. However, that fact has nothing to do with my views on environmental policy.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Ringel05 said:


> Based on your post,  your anality level seems to be rather high.  You definitely won't like me.


When it comes to political discussion, I am definitely anal. I take it seriously. 

If that bothers you, there's a very easy fix: don't talk to me!


----------



## Mr. H.

Wonky Pundit said:


> I believe only in what makes the most sense in a particular context. Sometimes it's one of these four, sometimes it's a combination, and sometimes it's none.



Gosh you sound so... how you say... sexy?


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Sherry said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean to be secretive or rude. I just believe that who I am is totally irrelevant when it comes to discussing a political issue - as it should be. *Nor do I think there's anything at all wrong with socializing online. It's just not what I come to a political forum to do.* The other stuff I save for places like Facebook. By the way, that's also why I never use rep systems on boards. So please don't be offended if you rep me and I don't return the favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit has not made any friends yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Imagine that...
Click to expand...

Okay, anyone who wants to be Facebook friends with me is welcome to send me a PM with their fb contact details.


----------



## percysunshine

"I don't believe in liberalism, conservatism, libertarianism or authoritarianism..."

Well, this is just your first day...


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Grace said:


> Hello.
> 
> You must run the gauntlet before you are allowed to participate.



The gauntlet of what?


----------



## Wonky Pundit

percysunshine said:


> "I don't believe in liberalism, conservatism, libertarianism or authoritarianism..."
> 
> Well, this is just your first day...



Oh, I believe they all exist. I'm just not some sheep who swallows any one of them whole.


----------



## percysunshine

Wonky Pundit said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.
> 
> You must run the gauntlet before you are allowed to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gauntlet of what?
Click to expand...


What is the air speed velocity of an unladen english swallow?


----------



## Wonky Pundit

percysunshine said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.
> 
> You must run the gauntlet before you are allowed to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gauntlet of what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the air speed velocity of an unladen english swallow?
Click to expand...


Given my complete lack of interest in ornithology, I am unable to come up with a reason to care.


----------



## percysunshine

Wonky Pundit said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gauntlet of what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the air speed velocity of an unladen english swallow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Given my complete lack of interest in ornithology, I am unable to come up with a reason to care.
Click to expand...


You will never get past the rabbit that bites peoples heads off... In your quest for the Holy Grail.


----------



## Grace




----------



## percysunshine

Ok, the gauntlet is over:

Monty Python and the Holy Grail - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ringel05

Wonky Pundit said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on your post,  your anality level seems to be rather high.  You definitely won't like me.
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to political discussion, I am definitely anal. I take it seriously.
> 
> If that bothers you, there's a very easy fix: don't talk to me!
Click to expand...


Bother?  Me?  

This one's gonna be fun....... He thinks this shit is serious......  on a anonymous messageboard........


----------



## Wonky Pundit

That's okay: solving the world's problems beats the Holy Grail any time.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Ringel05 said:


> This one's gonna be fun....... He thinks this shit is serious......  on a anonymous messageboard........



I've discovered that clowning around pretty much destroys one's chances of making or responding to real arguments. 

I don't mind if you do it, but it won't hold my attention for all that long...


----------



## Ringel05

Wonky Pundit said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one's gonna be fun....... He thinks this shit is serious......  on a anonymous messageboard........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've discovered that clowning around pretty much destroys one's chances of making or responding to real arguments.
> 
> I don't mind if you do it, but it won't hold my attention for all that long...
Click to expand...


Not a problem.  I'll leave you to your devices on this note:

Solving the worlds problems??!! 

Have you ever heard of planet Pollyanna?


----------



## Two Thumbs

You kinda remind me of another poster named Anachronism.

He; "I had my sense of humor surgically removed."

Life is meant to be enjoyed, as long as you're having fun, don't worry about what the others think.

Ringle is just here for the attention.  I think we can work out our problems together and the USMB is a good a place to start as any.

please excuse my near constant humor.


----------



## Ringel05

Two Thumbs said:


> You kinda remind me of another poster named Anachronism.
> 
> He; "I had my sense of humor surgically removed."
> 
> Life is meant to be enjoyed, as long as you're having fun, don't worry about what the others think.
> 
> Ringle is just here for the attention.  I think we can work out our problems together and the USMB is a good a place to start as any.
> 
> please excuse my near constant humor.



I'm just here for the attention.......  Okay......


----------



## Zander

Good luck.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Ringel05 said:


> Not a problem.  I'll leave you to your devices on this note:
> 
> Solving the worlds problems??!!
> 
> Have you ever heard of planet Pollyanna?



I was being tongue-in-cheek. USMB doesn't have a smiley for that.


----------



## Ringel05

Wonky Pundit said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem.  I'll leave you to your devices on this note:
> 
> Solving the worlds problems??!!
> 
> Have you ever heard of planet Pollyanna?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was being tongue-in-cheek. USMB doesn't have a smiley for that.
Click to expand...


Try that one.... 



I don't have any issues with anyone who wants to work towards finding a consensus and doing what they can to help the betterment of human kind, it helps keep us (mostly) from devolving into societal chaos.  But I found the only way one can survive such endeavors is with a massive sense of humor and an understanding of the enormity and limitations of the task.


----------



## Grace

Ringel05 said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem.  I'll leave you to your devices on this note:
> 
> Solving the worlds problems??!!
> 
> Have you ever heard of planet Pollyanna?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was being tongue-in-cheek. USMB doesn't have a smiley for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try that one....
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any issues with anyone who wants to work towards finding a consensus and doing what they can to help the betterment of human kind, it helps keep us (mostly) from devolving into societal chaos.  But I found the only way one can survive such endeavors is with a massive sense of humor and an understanding of the enormity and limitations of the task.
Click to expand...


Oh my. I think Anachronismstelectus is catching. Ringle, did you get your shot for prohibitivism humoritis? That quote looks like a symptom to me.


----------



## midcan5

Welcome.

"I would say quite seriously, that I am a socialist in economics, a liberal in politics, and a conservative in culture."  Daniel Bell


----------



## editec

Wonky Pundit said:


> If you were expecting a tell-all introduction, sorry. I'm going to tell you only a couple of things about myself. First, I'm a political junkie who likes to follow and talk about issues. Second, I don't believe in liberalism, conservatism, libertarianism or authoritarianism: I believe only in what makes the most sense in a particular context. Sometimes it's one of these four, sometimes it's a combination, and sometimes it's none.
> 
> I don't mean to be secretive or rude. I just believe that who I am is totally irrelevant when it comes to discussing a political issue - as it should be. Nor do I think there's anything at all wrong with socializing online. It's just not what I come to a political forum to do. The other stuff I save for places like Facebook. By the way, that's also why I never use rep systems on boards. So please don't be offended if you rep me and I don't return the favor.
> 
> Finally, here's my pledge to all of you. I will not insult or otherwise talk smack about anyone other than a public figure (they're fair game). If you want to debate a point with me in a civil, respectful way, I will be thrilled to reciprocate. On the other hand, if you're yet another loudmouth who hopes to get someone else into your flame wars, I will simply put you on my ignore list.
> 
> I hope I can find at least a few other folks around here in the first category.


 
Good!

We need more WONKs here.

Reality based POVs are always welcomed.

Hopefully your POV will be different enough that you'll be bringing us facts and logical arguments that hadn't occured to the rest of us.

We need far more REALITY TESTING posts and far less FAITH BASED opinions to consider.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

potato


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Mr.Fitnah said:


> potato



Are you pronouncing it "po-tay-to" or "po-tah-to?"


----------



## Ringel05

Mr.Fitnah said:


> potato



You forgot to add the E on the end of it.......


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Wonky Pundit said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> potato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you pronouncing it "po-tay-to" or "po-tah-to?"
Click to expand...


You say potato, I say potato,  potato... potato.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Ringel05 said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> potato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to add the E on the end of it.......
Click to expand...


Sorry link can you  just add it yourself?


----------



## Ringel05

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> potato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to add the E on the end of it.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry link can you  just add it yourself?
Click to expand...


Potato(e)

Better?


----------



## Wonky Pundit

editec said:


> Good!
> 
> We need more WONKs here.
> 
> Reality based POVs are always welcomed.
> 
> Hopefully your POV will be different enough that you'll be bringing us facts and logical arguments that hadn't occured to the rest of us.
> 
> We need far more REALITY TESTING posts and far less FAITH BASED opinions to consider.



Thanks. I've come to learn in my years of following politics that some things the conservatives want make sense, some things the liberals want make sense, and there are plenty of things across the spectrum that make no sense at all. 

Hopefully I can converse with those who share my interest in separating the wheat from the chaff.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Ringel05 said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to add the E on the end of it.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry link can you  just add it yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Potato(e)
> 
> Better?
Click to expand...


Fuck!  Im lost you, said I didnt add  an E  to the  end of It. I didnt  know it was  need or it was  my  day to be doing so .
Ill be needing a schedule or  calender or something.
Grounde rulesse ore juste adde e toe everythinge ?


----------



## adeel_sami

Hey there !

Welcome to the board


----------



## Ringel05

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry link can you  just add it yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potato(e)
> 
> Better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck!  Im lost you, said I didnt add  an E  to the  end of It. I didnt  know it was  need or it was  my  day to be doing so .
> Ill be needing a schedule or  calender or something.
> Grounde rulesse ore juste adde e toe everythinge ?
Click to expand...


Oh how soon we forget........

"Hunting Quayle" ring any bells?


----------



## Mr. H.

Gorlitzer said:


> And what exactly is a "wonk"anyway



That's when everything you think you know is backwards.


----------



## HUGGY

Wonky Pundit said:


> If you were expecting a tell-all introduction, sorry. I'm going to tell you only a couple of things about myself. First, I'm a political junkie who likes to follow and talk about issues. Second, I don't believe in liberalism, conservatism, libertarianism or authoritarianism: I believe only in what makes the most sense in a particular context. Sometimes it's one of these four, sometimes it's a combination, and sometimes it's none.
> 
> I don't mean to be secretive or rude. I just believe that who I am is totally irrelevant when it comes to discussing a political issue - as it should be. Nor do I think there's anything at all wrong with socializing online. It's just not what I come to a political forum to do. The other stuff I save for places like Facebook. By the way, that's also why I never use rep systems on boards. So please don't be offended if you rep me and I don't return the favor.
> 
> Finally, here's my pledge to all of you. I will not insult or otherwise talk smack about anyone other than a public figure (they're fair game). If you want to debate a point with me in a civil, respectful way, I will be thrilled to reciprocate. On the other hand, if you're yet another loudmouth who hopes to get someone else into your flame wars, I will simply put you on my ignore list.
> 
> I hope I can find at least a few other folks around here in the first category.



WOW!!!   This dweeb has more rules than Gunny!    

Welcome to both you and your pocket protector.


----------



## Ringel05

Gorlitzer said:


> And what exactly is a "wonk"anyway



Not sure but I know what a Donk is.


----------



## masquerade

Two Thumbs said:


> You kinda remind me of another poster named Anachronism.
> 
> He; "I had my sense of humor surgically removed."
> 
> Life is meant to be enjoyed, as long as you're having fun, don't worry about what the others think.
> 
> *Ringle is just here for the attention.*  I think we can work out our problems together and the USMB is a good a place to start as any.
> 
> please excuse my near constant humor.



He is?  I thought he was here to tease and please me with posts of sexual innuendos!


----------



## editec

Wonky Pundit said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good!
> 
> We need more WONKs here.
> 
> Reality based POVs are always welcomed.
> 
> Hopefully your POV will be different enough that you'll be bringing us facts and logical arguments that hadn't occured to the rest of us.
> 
> We need far more REALITY TESTING posts and far less FAITH BASED opinions to consider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I've come to learn in my years of following politics that some things the conservatives want make sense, some things the liberals want make sense, and there are plenty of things across the spectrum that make no sense at all.
> 
> Hopefully I can converse with those who share my interest in separating the wheat from the chaff.
Click to expand...

 
Good.

But a _sense of humor_ is ALSO one of the hallmarks of the real intellect.

Your head will blow up if you can't laugh at things that are beyond your ability to change, amigo.

Ah, also, _mercy for those lacking_ the ability to see what you can see is still another characteristic of the true intellectual.

Noen of us know anything until we learn it, so a little kindness toward those who as yet don't know what you know will go far, I think.

Just a suggestion, of course, Wonk, we all must find our own modus vivendi with our fellow men.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

editec said:


> Good.
> 
> But a _sense of humor_ is ALSO one of the hallmarks of the real intellect.
> 
> Your head will blow up if you can't laugh at things that are beyond your ability to change, amigo.


True. I've often tried online humor, but unfortunately my jokes either sail right past most people or just fall flat. Don't worry; most of the time I'm laughing on the inside.



> Ah, also, _mercy for those lacking_ the ability to see what you can see is still another characteristic of the true intellectual.
> 
> Noen of us know anything until we learn it, so a little kindness toward those who as yet don't know what you know will go far, I think.


It's very important to me that I be civil and respectful to those who do the same. 

At any rate, your points are well taken.


----------



## Ringel05

Wonky Pundit said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> But a _sense of humor_ is ALSO one of the hallmarks of the real intellect.
> 
> Your head will blow up if you can't laugh at things that are beyond your ability to change, amigo.
> 
> 
> 
> True. *I've often tried online humor, but unfortunately my jokes either sail right past most people or just fall flat.* Don't worry; most of the time I'm laughing on the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, also, _mercy for those lacking_ the ability to see what you can see is still another characteristic of the true intellectual.
> 
> Noen of us know anything until we learn it, so a little kindness toward those who as yet don't know what you know will go far, I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's very important to me that I be civil and respectful to those who do the same.
> 
> At any rate, your points are well taken.
Click to expand...


Mine do that on occasion too.  Sometimes for long occasions....


----------



## California Girl

How dull, another whiner.


----------



## Spoonman

Wonky Pundit said:


> If you were expecting a tell-all introduction, sorry. I'm going to tell you only a couple of things about myself. First, I'm a political junkie who likes to follow and talk about issues. Second, I don't believe in liberalism, conservatism, libertarianism or authoritarianism: I believe only in what makes the most sense in a particular context. Sometimes it's one of these four, sometimes it's a combination, and sometimes it's none.
> 
> I don't mean to be secretive or rude. I just believe that who I am is totally irrelevant when it comes to discussing a political issue - as it should be. Nor do I think there's anything at all wrong with socializing online. It's just not what I come to a political forum to do. The other stuff I save for places like Facebook. By the way, that's also why I never use rep systems on boards. So please don't be offended if you rep me and I don't return the favor.
> 
> Finally, here's my pledge to all of you. I will not insult or otherwise talk smack about anyone other than a public figure (they're fair game). If you want to debate a point with me in a civil, respectful way, I will be thrilled to reciprocate. On the other hand, if you're yet another loudmouth who hopes to get someone else into your flame wars, I will simply put you on my ignore list.
> 
> I hope I can find at least a few other folks around here in the first category.



So are you like Jake Starkeys  brother or something?


----------



## Wonky Pundit

California Girl said:


> How dull, another whiner.



And she has to troll in my thread, no less.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Spoonman said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were expecting a tell-all introduction, sorry. I'm going to tell you only a couple of things about myself. First, I'm a political junkie who likes to follow and talk about issues. Second, I don't believe in liberalism, conservatism, libertarianism or authoritarianism: I believe only in what makes the most sense in a particular context. Sometimes it's one of these four, sometimes it's a combination, and sometimes it's none.
> 
> I don't mean to be secretive or rude. I just believe that who I am is totally irrelevant when it comes to discussing a political issue - as it should be. Nor do I think there's anything at all wrong with socializing online. It's just not what I come to a political forum to do. The other stuff I save for places like Facebook. By the way, that's also why I never use rep systems on boards. So please don't be offended if you rep me and I don't return the favor.
> 
> Finally, here's my pledge to all of you. I will not insult or otherwise talk smack about anyone other than a public figure (they're fair game). If you want to debate a point with me in a civil, respectful way, I will be thrilled to reciprocate. On the other hand, if you're yet another loudmouth who hopes to get someone else into your flame wars, I will simply put you on my ignore list.
> 
> I hope I can find at least a few other folks around here in the first category.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you like Jake Starkeys  brother or something?
Click to expand...


I don't reveal stuff about myself. Weren't you paying attention?


----------



## Spoonman

Wonky Pundit said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were expecting a tell-all introduction, sorry. I'm going to tell you only a couple of things about myself. First, I'm a political junkie who likes to follow and talk about issues. Second, I don't believe in liberalism, conservatism, libertarianism or authoritarianism: I believe only in what makes the most sense in a particular context. Sometimes it's one of these four, sometimes it's a combination, and sometimes it's none.
> 
> I don't mean to be secretive or rude. I just believe that who I am is totally irrelevant when it comes to discussing a political issue - as it should be. Nor do I think there's anything at all wrong with socializing online. It's just not what I come to a political forum to do. The other stuff I save for places like Facebook. By the way, that's also why I never use rep systems on boards. So please don't be offended if you rep me and I don't return the favor.
> 
> Finally, here's my pledge to all of you. I will not insult or otherwise talk smack about anyone other than a public figure (they're fair game). If you want to debate a point with me in a civil, respectful way, I will be thrilled to reciprocate. On the other hand, if you're yet another loudmouth who hopes to get someone else into your flame wars, I will simply put you on my ignore list.
> 
> I hope I can find at least a few other folks around here in the first category.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you like Jake Starkeys  brother or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't reveal stuff about myself. Weren't you paying attention?
Click to expand...


mmmm actually i didn't really care



and no, i didn't read your post so i have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Spoonman said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are you like Jake Starkeys  brother or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't reveal stuff about myself. Weren't you paying attention?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mmmm actually i didn't really care
Click to expand...


Glad you weren't disappointed in the answer, then.


----------



## Ernie S.

Wonky Pundit said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't believe in liberalism, conservatism, libertarianism or authoritarianism..."
> 
> Well, this is just your first day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I believe they all exist. I'm just not some sheep who swallows any one of them whole.
Click to expand...


In other words you have a problem with commitment.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Ernie S. said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't believe in liberalism, conservatism, libertarianism or authoritarianism..."
> 
> Well, this is just your first day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I believe they all exist. I'm just not some sheep who swallows any one of them whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words you have a problem with commitment.
Click to expand...


I don't see much value in committing to something that doesn't make sense if a better idea comes along.


----------



## Spoonman

wonky pundit said:


> spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonky pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't reveal stuff about myself. Weren't you paying attention? :d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmm actually i didn't really care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> glad you weren't disappointed in the answer, then.
Click to expand...


tl:dr


----------



## percysunshine

Four pages of 'introduce yourself' is probably a usmessageboard record.


----------



## HUGGY

Wonky Pundit said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were expecting a tell-all introduction, sorry. I'm going to tell you only a couple of things about myself. First, I'm a political junkie who likes to follow and talk about issues. Second, I don't believe in liberalism, conservatism, libertarianism or authoritarianism: I believe only in what makes the most sense in a particular context. Sometimes it's one of these four, sometimes it's a combination, and sometimes it's none.
> 
> I don't mean to be secretive or rude. I just believe that who I am is totally irrelevant when it comes to discussing a political issue - as it should be. Nor do I think there's anything at all wrong with socializing online. It's just not what I come to a political forum to do. The other stuff I save for places like Facebook. By the way, that's also why I never use rep systems on boards. So please don't be offended if you rep me and I don't return the favor.
> 
> Finally, here's my pledge to all of you. I will not insult or otherwise talk smack about anyone other than a public figure (they're fair game). If you want to debate a point with me in a civil, respectful way, I will be thrilled to reciprocate. On the other hand, if you're yet another loudmouth who hopes to get someone else into your flame wars, I will simply put you on my ignore list.
> 
> I hope I can find at least a few other folks around here in the first category.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you like Jake Starkeys  brother or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't reveal stuff about myself. Weren't you paying attention?
Click to expand...


I do.


----------



## Ernie S.

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> potato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you pronouncing it "po-tay-to" or "po-tah-to?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say potato, I say potato,  potato... potato.
Click to expand...


Naah you say &#1576;&#1591;&#1575;&#1591;&#1587;, don't you?


----------



## Ernie S.

Wonky Pundit said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I believe they all exist. I'm just not some sheep who swallows any one of them whole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words you have a problem with commitment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see much value in committing to something that doesn't make sense if a better idea comes along.
Click to expand...


You gotta be something, else you're nothing.
No one agrees 100% with any ideology, but you need to decide where you are in the spectrum.
Take me for instance. I'm a far right Conservative even though I don't believe ALL liberals should be executed.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Ernie S. said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words you have a problem with commitment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see much value in committing to something that doesn't make sense if a better idea comes along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gotta be something, else you're nothing.
> No one agrees 100% with any ideology, but you need to decide where you are in the spectrum.
> Take me for instance. I'm a far right Conservative even though I don't believe ALL liberals should be executed.
Click to expand...

No matter where you (the generic "you") think you are on the spectrum, some people are going to think you're farther right, and others will think you're farther left. At the end of the day, it doesn't amount to a hill of beans. 

I'm comfortable believing in whatever works in a given situation, no matter where on the spectrum the idea originated.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

So lets  find  out  how  much humor  the wonk has,

]
what anagram would he choose?
Internet Anagram Server : Anagrams for: Wonky Pundit


----------



## xsited1

Wonky Pundit said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see much value in committing to something that doesn't make sense if a better idea comes along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta be something, else you're nothing.
> No one agrees 100% with any ideology, but you need to decide where you are in the spectrum.
> Take me for instance. I'm a far right Conservative even though I don't believe ALL liberals should be executed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter where you (the generic "you") think you are on the spectrum, some people are going to think you're farther right, and others will think you're farther left. At the end of the day, it doesn't amount to a hill of beans.
> 
> I'm comfortable believing in whatever works in a given situation, no matter where on the spectrum the idea originated.
Click to expand...


So you voted for Obama, but you're ashamed to admit it.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

xsited1 said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta be something, else you're nothing.
> No one agrees 100% with any ideology, but you need to decide where you are in the spectrum.
> Take me for instance. I'm a far right Conservative even though I don't believe ALL liberals should be executed.
> 
> 
> 
> No matter where you (the generic "you") think you are on the spectrum, some people are going to think you're farther right, and others will think you're farther left. At the end of the day, it doesn't amount to a hill of beans.
> 
> I'm comfortable believing in whatever works in a given situation, no matter where on the spectrum the idea originated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you voted for Obama, but you're ashamed to admit it.
Click to expand...


Not ashamed at all. He's a far lesser danger than Palin as VP.


----------



## xsited1

Wonky Pundit said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter where you (the generic "you") think you are on the spectrum, some people are going to think you're farther right, and others will think you're farther left. At the end of the day, it doesn't amount to a hill of beans.
> 
> I'm comfortable believing in whatever works in a given situation, no matter where on the spectrum the idea originated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you voted for Obama, but you're ashamed to admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not ashamed at all. He's a far lesser danger than Palin as VP.
Click to expand...


You are to be commended.  It took several postings for me to figure out you're left-wing.


----------



## Spoonman

xsited1 said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you voted for Obama, but you're ashamed to admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not ashamed at all. He's a far lesser danger than Palin as VP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are to be commended.  It took several postings for me to figure out you're left-wing.
Click to expand...


it was pretty obvious from his first post.


----------



## jillian

Spoonman said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not ashamed at all. He's a far lesser danger than Palin as VP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are to be commended.  It took several postings for me to figure out you're left-wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was pretty obvious from his first post.
Click to expand...


And? Thank heaven he isn't another rightwingnut.


----------



## jillian

xsited1 said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta be something, else you're nothing.
> No one agrees 100% with any ideology, but you need to decide where you are in the spectrum.
> Take me for instance. I'm a far right Conservative even though I don't believe ALL liberals should be executed.
> 
> 
> 
> No matter where you (the generic "you") think you are on the spectrum, some people are going to think you're farther right, and others will think you're farther left. At the end of the day, it doesn't amount to a hill of beans.
> 
> I'm comfortable believing in whatever works in a given situation, no matter where on the spectrum the idea originated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you voted for Obama, but you're ashamed to admit it.
Click to expand...


Honey, only someone who wouldn't have voted for a dem under any circumstance would suggest one should be "ashamed" of having voted for the president. Given that McCain/plain was the alternative, I'd be embarrassed at the existence of that ticket, much less having cast a vote for the tweeting twit. come to think of it, i'd be embarrassed to admit having voted for the prior repub ticket..... twice.

So, you know...that whole glass houses thing.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

xsited1 said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you voted for Obama, but you're ashamed to admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not ashamed at all. He's a far lesser danger than Palin as VP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are to be commended.  It took several postings for me to figure out you're left-wing.
Click to expand...


What I am, much less what you think I am, has no relevance at all to the truth or accuracy of any statement I make. Figure that out and you'll be on your way to some of that freedom you profess to love.


----------



## idb

Wonky Pundit said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not ashamed at all. He's a far lesser danger than Palin as VP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are to be commended.  It took several postings for me to figure out you're left-wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I am, much less what you think I am, has no relevance at all to the truth or accuracy of any statement I make. Figure that out and you'll be on your way to some of that freedom you profess to love.
Click to expand...


Nope...too late...you've been identified, boxed up, labelled and put on the shelf as a Liberal.
Now, approximately half of this message board hates you.
For God's sake don't wander too far from your own gang or they'll get you in the showers...remember The Shawshank Redemption!


----------



## Wonky Pundit

idb said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are to be commended.  It took several postings for me to figure out you're left-wing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I am, much less what you think I am, has no relevance at all to the truth or accuracy of any statement I make. Figure that out and you'll be on your way to some of that freedom you profess to love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope...too late...you've been identified, boxed up, labelled and put on the shelf as a Liberal.
> Now, approximately half of this message board hates you.
> For God's sake don't wander too far from your own gang or they'll get you in the showers...remember The Shawshank Redemption!
Click to expand...


Anyone who thinks that someone is a liberal just because they voted for Obama will probably end up either de facto ignoring me or on my ignore list soon enough. 

As for the showers, I've killed a lot of men there.


----------



## Wicked Jester

midcan5 said:


> Welcome.
> 
> "I would say quite seriously, that I am a socialist in economics, a liberal in politics, and a conservative in culture."  Daniel Bell


I would say quite seriously, you would deepthroat Obama at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Spoonman

Wonky Pundit said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I am, much less what you think I am, has no relevance at all to the truth or accuracy of any statement I make. Figure that out and you'll be on your way to some of that freedom you profess to love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...too late...you've been identified, boxed up, labelled and put on the shelf as a Liberal.
> Now, approximately half of this message board hates you.
> For God's sake don't wander too far from your own gang or they'll get you in the showers...remember The Shawshank Redemption!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who thinks that someone is a liberal just because they voted for Obama will probably end up either de facto ignoring me or on my ignore list soon enough.
> 
> As for the showers, I've killed a lot of men there.
Click to expand...


you're a liberal becasue you voted for obama


----------



## idb

Tolja!!!


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Spoonman said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...too late...you've been identified, boxed up, labelled and put on the shelf as a Liberal.
> Now, approximately half of this message board hates you.
> For God's sake don't wander too far from your own gang or they'll get you in the showers...remember The Shawshank Redemption!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who thinks that someone is a liberal just because they voted for Obama will probably end up either de facto ignoring me or on my ignore list soon enough.
> 
> As for the showers, I've killed a lot of men there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're a liberal becasue you voted for obama
Click to expand...


Then most of the American people are irrevocably liberals and your cause is hopeless.


----------



## jillian

Wonky Pundit said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who thinks that someone is a liberal just because they voted for Obama will probably end up either de facto ignoring me or on my ignore list soon enough.
> 
> As for the showers, I've killed a lot of men there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're a liberal becasue you voted for obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then most of the American people are irrevocably liberals and your cause is hopeless.
Click to expand...


it's like this, WP, they've convinced themselves that the president really didn't win the election with 365 electoral votes. it must have been the ACLU, Bill Ayers, Rev Wright and ACORN that put forth a false electoral result for the commiemuslimkenyan.

they've also convinced themselves that the "tea party" represents "real america" which is all rightwingnuts who never would have voted for the president.

how they have convinced themselves of these things is really quite a trick and i hope someday someone will do a psychological study to figure out how people can delude themselves in such a contradictory fashion.


----------



## xsited1

jillian said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter where you (the generic "you") think you are on the spectrum, some people are going to think you're farther right, and others will think you're farther left. At the end of the day, it doesn't amount to a hill of beans.
> 
> I'm comfortable believing in whatever works in a given situation, no matter where on the spectrum the idea originated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you voted for Obama, but you're ashamed to admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honey, only someone who wouldn't have voted for a dem under any circumstance would suggest one should be "ashamed" of having voted for the president. Given that McCain/plain was the alternative, I'd be embarrassed at the existence of that ticket, much less having cast a vote for the tweeting twit. come to think of it, i'd be embarrassed to admit having voted for the prior repub ticket..... twice.
> 
> So, you know...that whole glass houses thing.
Click to expand...


But McCain/Palin was not the only alternative.  Obviously, Obama/Biden was a terrible choice and so was McCain/Palin, so why would anyone vote for either ticket???

So what's this 'glass-house' thing you speak of?


----------



## Wonky Pundit

xsited1 said:


> *But McCain/Palin was not the only alternative*.  Obviously, Obama/Biden was a terrible choice and so was McCain/Palin, so why would anyone vote for either ticket???



I hate to break this to you, but you aren't nearly as skilled a debater as you seem to think. People who care about the direction they want their country to take will obviously not refuse to vote. The expression "lesser of two evils" exists for a reason.


----------



## xsited1

Wonky Pundit said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not ashamed at all. He's a far lesser danger than Palin as VP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are to be commended.  It took several postings for me to figure out you're left-wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I am, much less what you think I am, has no relevance at all to the truth or accuracy of any statement I make. Figure that out and you'll be on your way to some of that freedom you profess to love.
Click to expand...


What I find amusing is that you would choose Obama as President over Palin as VP, but you don't see the ridiculousness of that statement.  Now if you compared Biden to Palin, that I could understand because - and this might be difficult to understand - they both were running for VP.  See how that works?  Apples-to-apples.  But you ended up voting for Bush-III (a.k.a, Obama).  That's even more hilarious.  Anyway, have fun posting!


----------



## Wonky Pundit

xsited1 said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are to be commended.  It took several postings for me to figure out you're left-wing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I am, much less what you think I am, has no relevance at all to the truth or accuracy of any statement I make. Figure that out and you'll be on your way to some of that freedom you profess to love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I find amusing is that you would choose Obama as President over Palin as VP, but you don't see the ridiculousness of that statement.  Now if you compared Biden to Palin, that I could understand because - and this might be difficult to understand - they both were running for VP.  See how that works?  Apples-to-apples.  But you ended up voting for Bush-III (a.k.a, Obama).  That's even more hilarious.  Anyway, have fun posting!
Click to expand...


It's perfectly logical if the premise that Obama as President versus McCain as President would be basically a wash. (Which I still believe, by the way.)


----------



## jillian

xsited1 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you voted for Obama, but you're ashamed to admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honey, only someone who wouldn't have voted for a dem under any circumstance would suggest one should be "ashamed" of having voted for the president. Given that McCain/plain was the alternative, I'd be embarrassed at the existence of that ticket, much less having cast a vote for the tweeting twit. come to think of it, i'd be embarrassed to admit having voted for the prior repub ticket..... twice.
> 
> So, you know...that whole glass houses thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But McCain/Palin was not the only alternative.  Obviously, Obama/Biden was a terrible choice and so was McCain/Palin, so why would anyone vote for either ticket???
> 
> So what's this 'glass-house' thing you speak of?
Click to expand...


those were the two choices. not voting is not an option and elects the "other guy". and, frankly, obama won with 365 electoral votes. i'd say that wasn't a vote cast by people who wanted to pick none of the above.

i don't think he's been nearly as bad as the previous guy. he's not as good as clinton, imo. but he may end up being better.


----------



## xsited1

Wonky Pundit said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *But McCain/Palin was not the only alternative*.  Obviously, Obama/Biden was a terrible choice and so was McCain/Palin, so why would anyone vote for either ticket???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to break this to you, but you aren't nearly as skilled a debater as you seem to think. People who care about the direction they want their country to take will obviously not refuse to vote. The expression "lesser of two evils" exists for a reason.
Click to expand...


  My goodness you're dense.  Of course people will "not refuse to vote."  I voted and I didn't have to choose one of the 'evils' you speak of.  Why would I choose evil?  See how silly that is???

I should have named this thread after you:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/humor/166631-euphemisms-for-being-stupid.html


----------



## xsited1

jillian said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honey, only someone who wouldn't have voted for a dem under any circumstance would suggest one should be "ashamed" of having voted for the president. Given that McCain/plain was the alternative, I'd be embarrassed at the existence of that ticket, much less having cast a vote for the tweeting twit. come to think of it, i'd be embarrassed to admit having voted for the prior repub ticket..... twice.
> 
> So, you know...that whole glass houses thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But McCain/Palin was not the only alternative.  Obviously, Obama/Biden was a terrible choice and so was McCain/Palin, so why would anyone vote for either ticket???
> 
> So what's this 'glass-house' thing you speak of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> those were the two choices. not voting is not an option and elects the "other guy". and, frankly, obama won with 365 electoral votes. i'd say that wasn't a vote cast by people who wanted to pick none of the above.
> 
> i don't think he's been nearly as bad as the previous guy. he's not as good as clinton, imo. but he may end up being better.
Click to expand...


OMG, you two think just alike.  What is this fascination with not voting?  Who came up with that?  Seriously guys.  You don't have to choose the lesser of two evils.  

Obama is not only as bad as the previous guy, he is JUST LIKE the other guy.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

xsited1 said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *But McCain/Palin was not the only alternative*.  Obviously, Obama/Biden was a terrible choice and so was McCain/Palin, so why would anyone vote for either ticket???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to break this to you, but you aren't nearly as skilled a debater as you seem to think. People who care about the direction they want their country to take will obviously not refuse to vote. The expression "lesser of two evils" exists for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My goodness you're dense.  Of course people will "not refuse to vote."  I voted and I didn't have to choose one of the 'evils' you speak of.  Why would I choose evil?  See how silly that is???
> 
> I should have named this thread after you:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/humor/166631-euphemisms-for-being-stupid.html
Click to expand...


I see you finally decided to take the efficient track to my ignore list. Good for you.


----------



## xsited1

Wonky Pundit said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to break this to you, but you aren't nearly as skilled a debater as you seem to think. People who care about the direction they want their country to take will obviously not refuse to vote. The expression "lesser of two evils" exists for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness you're dense.  Of course people will "not refuse to vote."  I voted and I didn't have to choose one of the 'evils' you speak of.  Why would I choose evil?  See how silly that is???
> 
> I should have named this thread after you:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/humor/166631-euphemisms-for-being-stupid.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you finally decided to take the efficient track to my ignore list. Good for you.
Click to expand...


You're simply too stupid to debate.  Have a nice life.


----------



## jillian

xsited1 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But McCain/Palin was not the only alternative.  Obviously, Obama/Biden was a terrible choice and so was McCain/Palin, so why would anyone vote for either ticket???
> 
> So what's this 'glass-house' thing you speak of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those were the two choices. not voting is not an option and elects the "other guy". and, frankly, obama won with 365 electoral votes. i'd say that wasn't a vote cast by people who wanted to pick none of the above.
> 
> i don't think he's been nearly as bad as the previous guy. he's not as good as clinton, imo. but he may end up being better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, you two think just alike.  What is this fascination with not voting?  Who came up with that?  Seriously guys.  You don't have to choose the lesser of two evils.
> 
> Obama is not only as bad as the previous guy, he is JUST LIKE the other guy.
Click to expand...


why would i waste my vote and let someone like mccain/palin get put into office?

now THAT would be stupid. 

and no, he isn't just like the other guy. if he were, the rightwingnuts wouldn't be suffering from obama derangement syndrome. if he were, he'd be anti-choice and would be putting losers like scalia on the high court.

see how silly it is to waste a vote or to think they're the same because they have certain things they agree on?


----------



## Wicked Jester

jillian said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> those were the two choices. not voting is not an option and elects the "other guy". and, frankly, obama won with 365 electoral votes. i'd say that wasn't a vote cast by people who wanted to pick none of the above.
> 
> i don't think he's been nearly as bad as the previous guy. he's not as good as clinton, imo. but he may end up being better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, you two think just alike.  What is this fascination with not voting?  Who came up with that?  Seriously guys.  You don't have to choose the lesser of two evils.
> 
> Obama is not only as bad as the previous guy, he is JUST LIKE the other guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why would i waste my vote and let someone like mccain/palin get put into office?
> 
> now THAT would be stupid.
> 
> and no, he isn't just like the other guy. if he were, the rightwingnuts wouldn't be suffering from obama derangement syndrome. if he were, he'd be anti-choice and would be putting losers like scalia on the high court.
> 
> see how silly it is to waste a vote or to think they're the same because they have certain things they agree on?
Click to expand...

Why did you  waste your vote and let what is arguably the worst President and Vice President in US history into office?


----------



## Spoonman

Wonky Pundit said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *But McCain/Palin was not the only alternative*.  Obviously, Obama/Biden was a terrible choice and so was McCain/Palin, so why would anyone vote for either ticket???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to break this to you, but you aren't nearly as skilled a debater as you seem to think. People who care about the direction they want their country to take will obviously not refuse to vote. The expression "lesser of two evils" exists for a reason.
Click to expand...


geez, that one flew right over your head didn't it.


----------



## Spoonman

Wicked Jester said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, you two think just alike.  What is this fascination with not voting?  Who came up with that?  Seriously guys.  You don't have to choose the lesser of two evils.
> 
> Obama is not only as bad as the previous guy, he is JUST LIKE the other guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why would i waste my vote and let someone like mccain/palin get put into office?
> 
> now THAT would be stupid.
> 
> and no, he isn't just like the other guy. if he were, the rightwingnuts wouldn't be suffering from obama derangement syndrome. if he were, he'd be anti-choice and would be putting losers like scalia on the high court.
> 
> see how silly it is to waste a vote or to think they're the same because they have certain things they agree on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you  waste your vote and let what is arguably the worst President and Vice President in US history into office?
Click to expand...


there's no argument there. that's a given


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Wicked Jester said:


> Why did you  waste your vote and let what is arguably the worst President and Vice President in US history into office?



You vote for someone you believe won't be as bad as the candidate on the other big party ticket. Spoonman and xsited1 are trying to pretend that they don't understand this concept. 

Although any president who starts a war AND simultaneously cuts taxes has got to beat out those who haven't for the "worst president" title.


----------



## Spoonman

Wonky Pundit said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you  waste your vote and let what is arguably the worst President and Vice President in US history into office?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You vote for someone you believe won't be as bad as the candidate on the other big party ticket. Spoonman and xsited1 are trying to pretend that they don't understand this concept.
> 
> Although any president who starts a war AND simultaneously cuts taxes has got to beat out those who haven't for the "worst president" title.
Click to expand...


no. see, like most americans you are brainwashed. I totally get what existed is saying.  you go to a buffet. there is a whole spread of food. You're told choose between the shit and the beaks and claws.  now mind you there about 20 other dishes. some of them pretty good even.   but you're  wonky and programed to listen to what the man tells you. You don't like either but you'll take the beaks and claws becasue you don't want shit.  well beaks and claws are shit too.   there are other options besides bad and worse. but you'll never take them becasue you are polarized


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Spoonman said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you  waste your vote and let what is arguably the worst President and Vice President in US history into office?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You vote for someone you believe won't be as bad as the candidate on the other big party ticket. Spoonman and xsited1 are trying to pretend that they don't understand this concept.
> 
> Although any president who starts a war AND simultaneously cuts taxes has got to beat out those who haven't for the "worst president" title.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no. see, like most americans you are brainwashed. I totally get what existed is saying.  you go to a buffet. there is a whole spread of food. You're told choose between the shit and the beaks and claws.  now mind you there about 20 other dishes. some of them pretty good even.   but you're  wonky and programed to listen to what the man tells you. You don't like either but you'll take the beaks and claws becasue you don't want shit.  well beaks and claws are shit too.   there are other options besides bad and worse. but you'll never take them becasue you are polarized
Click to expand...


The buffet analogy doesn't work, I'm afraid. Unless a third-party candidate is polling at least as well as both the "bad" and the "worse," you're stuck with one of the two. Those who voted for Perot or Nader were de facto throwing their votes away.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Wonky Pundit said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you  waste your vote and let what is arguably the worst President and Vice President in US history into office?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You vote for someone you believe won't be as bad as the candidate on the other big party ticket. Spoonman and xsited1 are trying to pretend that they don't understand this concept.
> 
> Although any president who starts a war AND simultaneously cuts taxes has got to beat out those who haven't for the "worst president" title.
Click to expand...

Ya mean like Obama who extended the tax cuts, continued both wars, and then went to war in Lybia?

LMAO.....at loony liberal talking points, and abject hypocrisy.

Face it, Obama has pissed the finacial future of at least the next two generations of americans straight down the fucking toilet.....Has not created one job. Has not done a damn thing to reduce unemployment,  it's back to 9%. For the first time in history S&P downgraded the US. We are not worth investing in. We are not worth loaning money too. Our fnancial integrity is completely shot. We are a bad risk all the way around......He's done nothing but fail since day one.....And now, he's looking at watching his third class of High School and College students graduate with very little hope of jobs. By the this time next year he will watch his fourth class graduate with very little hope of jobs....You think those four classes, a huge voting bloc, are going to be foolish enough to vote for that inept clown, after he's so blatantly failed them?

The man never ran a damn thing in his life. Was nothing more than a Junior Senator. And he fooled a hell of a lot of extremely gullible and ignorant people who bought into nothing more than sappy assed campaign slogans and an empty suit.


----------



## jillian

Wicked Jester said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, you two think just alike.  What is this fascination with not voting?  Who came up with that?  Seriously guys.  You don't have to choose the lesser of two evils.
> 
> Obama is not only as bad as the previous guy, he is JUST LIKE the other guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why would i waste my vote and let someone like mccain/palin get put into office?
> 
> now THAT would be stupid.
> 
> and no, he isn't just like the other guy. if he were, the rightwingnuts wouldn't be suffering from obama derangement syndrome. if he were, he'd be anti-choice and would be putting losers like scalia on the high court.
> 
> see how silly it is to waste a vote or to think they're the same because they have certain things they agree on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you  waste your vote and let what is arguably the worst President and Vice President in US history into office?
Click to expand...


i didn't vote for bush/cheney. and i didn't vote for mccain/palin.

so i didn't put anyone arguably the worst into office.


----------



## jillian

Spoonman said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would i waste my vote and let someone like mccain/palin get put into office?
> 
> now THAT would be stupid.
> 
> and no, he isn't just like the other guy. if he were, the rightwingnuts wouldn't be suffering from obama derangement syndrome. if he were, he'd be anti-choice and would be putting losers like scalia on the high court.
> 
> see how silly it is to waste a vote or to think they're the same because they have certain things they agree on?
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you  waste your vote and let what is arguably the worst President and Vice President in US history into office?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there's no argument there. that's a given
Click to expand...


only to rightwingnuts with obama derangement syndrome. 

anyone else realizes his approval rating has been near or at 50%


----------



## Spoonman

jillian said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you  waste your vote and let what is arguably the worst President and Vice President in US history into office?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's no argument there. that's a given
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> only to rightwingnuts with obama derangement syndrome.
> 
> anyone else realizes his approval rating has been near or at 50%
Click to expand...


but not on the critical issues like jobs, they economy and healthcare.


----------



## Wicked Jester

jillian said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would i waste my vote and let someone like mccain/palin get put into office?
> 
> now THAT would be stupid.
> 
> and no, he isn't just like the other guy. if he were, the rightwingnuts wouldn't be suffering from obama derangement syndrome. if he were, he'd be anti-choice and would be putting losers like scalia on the high court.
> 
> see how silly it is to waste a vote or to think they're the same because they have certain things they agree on?
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you  waste your vote and let what is arguably the worst President and Vice President in US history into office?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i didn't vote for bush/cheney. and i didn't vote for mccain/palin.
> 
> so i didn't put anyone arguably the worst into office.
Click to expand...

You helped put Obama/Biden in there..........Without a doubt they are arguably the worst in history......Just look at how they've destroyed this great country financially.


----------



## jillian

Wicked Jester said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you  waste your vote and let what is arguably the worst President and Vice President in US history into office?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't vote for bush/cheney. and i didn't vote for mccain/palin.
> 
> so i didn't put anyone arguably the worst into office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You helped put Obama/Biden in there..........Without a doubt they are arguably the worst in history......Just look at how they've destroyed this great country financially.
Click to expand...


i think you can lay that at bush's doorstep.

anything else is rightwing fantasy.


----------



## Wicked Jester

jillian said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't vote for bush/cheney. and i didn't vote for mccain/palin.
> 
> so i didn't put anyone arguably the worst into office.
> 
> 
> 
> You helped put Obama/Biden in there..........Without a doubt they are arguably the worst in history......Just look at how they've destroyed this great country financially.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i think you can lay that at bush's doorstep.
> 
> anything else is rightwing fantasy.
Click to expand...

And what was unemployment under Bush?

And, was it Bush who shoved a failed stimulus down our throats, that they have no idea where most of the money even went?

Bush isn't president any more....Obama is, and he's taken this country straight down the friggin' toilet.


----------



## idb

Wicked Jester said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you  waste your vote and let what is arguably the worst President and Vice President in US history into office?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't vote for bush/cheney. and i didn't vote for mccain/palin.
> 
> so i didn't put anyone arguably the worst into office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You helped put Obama/Biden in there..........Without a doubt they are arguably the worst in history......Just look at how they've destroyed this great country financially.
Click to expand...




> Without a doubt they are arguably the the worst in history


Hahahahaha!
That's laying your nuts on the line!


----------



## idb

Anyway Wonker, how's it going so far?


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Wicked Jester said:


> Face it, Obama has pissed the finacial future of at least the next two generations of americans straight down the fucking toilet.....Has not created one job. Has not done a damn thing to reduce unemployment,  it's back to 9%. For the first time in history S&P downgraded the US. We are not worth investing in. We are not worth loaning money too. Our fnancial integrity is completely shot. We are a bad risk all the way around......He's done nothing but fail since day one.....And now, he's looking at watching his third class of High School and College students graduate with very little hope of jobs. By the this time next year he will watch his fourth class graduate with very little hope of jobs....You think those four classes, a huge voting bloc, are going to be foolish enough to vote for that inept clown, after he's so blatantly failed them?



And who's looking to the GOP for any solutions to all this? Besides the millionaires, I mean?


----------



## freedombecki

Wonky Pundit said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Face it, Obama has pissed the finacial future of at least the next two generations of americans straight down the fucking toilet.....Has not created one job. Has not done a damn thing to reduce unemployment,  it's back to 9%. For the first time in history S&P downgraded the US. We are not worth investing in. We are not worth loaning money too. Our fnancial integrity is completely shot. We are a bad risk all the way around......He's done nothing but fail since day one.....And now, he's looking at watching his third class of High School and College students graduate with very little hope of jobs. By the this time next year he will watch his fourth class graduate with very little hope of jobs....You think those four classes, a huge voting bloc, are going to be foolish enough to vote for that inept clown, after he's so blatantly failed them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who's looking to the GOP for any solutions to all this? Besides the millionaires, I mean?
Click to expand...


Me.

Hi, Wonky Pundit. Glad you're here. Most of the time.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

freedombecki said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Face it, Obama has pissed the finacial future of at least the next two generations of americans straight down the fucking toilet.....Has not created one job. Has not done a damn thing to reduce unemployment,  it's back to 9%. For the first time in history S&P downgraded the US. We are not worth investing in. We are not worth loaning money too. Our fnancial integrity is completely shot. We are a bad risk all the way around......He's done nothing but fail since day one.....And now, he's looking at watching his third class of High School and College students graduate with very little hope of jobs. By the this time next year he will watch his fourth class graduate with very little hope of jobs....You think those four classes, a huge voting bloc, are going to be foolish enough to vote for that inept clown, after he's so blatantly failed them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who's looking to the GOP for any solutions to all this? Besides the millionaires, I mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me.
> 
> Hi, Wonky Pundit. Glad you're here. Most of the time.
Click to expand...


I'll take it.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Wonky Pundit said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Face it, Obama has pissed the finacial future of at least the next two generations of americans straight down the fucking toilet.....Has not created one job. Has not done a damn thing to reduce unemployment,  it's back to 9%. For the first time in history S&P downgraded the US. We are not worth investing in. We are not worth loaning money too. Our fnancial integrity is completely shot. We are a bad risk all the way around......He's done nothing but fail since day one.....And now, he's looking at watching his third class of High School and College students graduate with very little hope of jobs. By the this time next year he will watch his fourth class graduate with very little hope of jobs....You think those four classes, a huge voting bloc, are going to be foolish enough to vote for that inept clown, after he's so blatantly failed them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who's looking to the GOP for any solutions to all this? Besides the millionaires, I mean?
Click to expand...

What, you didn't see the news this past november?

LMAO!

You Obamabot loons had better hope Obama is able to channel Houdini, and figure out how to pull a rabbit out of his inept ass forthwit.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Wicked Jester said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Face it, Obama has pissed the finacial future of at least the next two generations of americans straight down the fucking toilet.....Has not created one job. Has not done a damn thing to reduce unemployment,  it's back to 9%. For the first time in history S&P downgraded the US. We are not worth investing in. We are not worth loaning money too. Our fnancial integrity is completely shot. We are a bad risk all the way around......He's done nothing but fail since day one.....And now, he's looking at watching his third class of High School and College students graduate with very little hope of jobs. By the this time next year he will watch his fourth class graduate with very little hope of jobs....You think those four classes, a huge voting bloc, are going to be foolish enough to vote for that inept clown, after he's so blatantly failed them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who's looking to the GOP for any solutions to all this? Besides the millionaires, I mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What, you didn't see the news this past november?
Click to expand...


You mean the GOP *actually has answers* to all of the above that don't include "keep cutting taxes for the rich?" 

No, I totally missed all those! Do tell!


----------



## Wicked Jester

Wonky Pundit said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> And who's looking to the GOP for any solutions to all this? Besides the millionaires, I mean?
> 
> 
> 
> What, you didn't see the news this past november?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the GOP *actually has answers* to all of the above that don't include "keep cutting taxes for the rich?"
> 
> No, I totally missed all those! Do tell!
Click to expand...

Then you need to get off that childish Facebook crap, and start paying attention.

Yes, the Repub's have a plan......Do away with usual liberal spending like drunken sailors without one shred of accountability. Start reforming beloved liberal entitlement programs that are unsustainable. Start doing what many governors are doing, and are considering doing, by doing away with unsustainable public sector union benefits and bring them in line to a sane level...Start treating business as friends, and stop treating them like they are the enemy. They are the ones who provide jobs, not the damn government that you lib's want controlling your entire lives...And last but not least, ensure Obama is riding the short bus back to Chicago come January of '13.......Another 4 years of that inep fool will destroy this nation permanently. As if the idiot hasn't done enough damage already.

You need examples of the destruction Liberal economic policies cause?........Look no further than my great state, California, and then look at what massive taxation is now doing to business in Illinois. They are lining up to leave in droves, and taking jobs elsewhere like the southwest where they are treated in a business friendly way, and not demonized.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Wicked Jester said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> What, you didn't see the news this past november?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the GOP *actually has answers* to all of the above that don't include "keep cutting taxes for the rich?"
> 
> No, I totally missed all those! Do tell!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you need to get off that childish Facebook crap, and start paying attention.
> 
> Yes, the Repub's have a plan......Do away with usual liberal spending like drunken sailors without one shred of accountability. Start reforming beloved liberal entitlement programs that are unsustainable. Start doing what many governors are doing, and are considering doing, by doing away with unsustainable public sector union benefits and bring them in line to a sane level...Start treating business as friends, and stop treating them like they are the enemy. They are the ones who provide jobs, not the damn government that you lib's want controlling your entire lives...And last but not least, ensure Obama is riding the short bus back to Chicago come January of '13.......Another 4 years of that inep fool will destroy this nation permanently. As if the idiot hasn't done enough damage already.
> 
> You need examples of the destruction Liberal economic policies cause?........Look no further than my great state, California, and then look at what massive taxation is now doing to business in Illinois. They are lining up to leave in droves, and taking jobs elsewhere like the southwest where they are treated in a business friendly way, and not demonized.
Click to expand...


I said I was here for civil discussion. If you want to stay off ignore you need to clean up your act.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Wonky Pundit said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the GOP *actually has answers* to all of the above that don't include "keep cutting taxes for the rich?"
> 
> No, I totally missed all those! Do tell!
> 
> 
> 
> Then you need to get off that childish Facebook crap, and start paying attention.
> 
> Yes, the Repub's have a plan......Do away with usual liberal spending like drunken sailors without one shred of accountability. Start reforming beloved liberal entitlement programs that are unsustainable. Start doing what many governors are doing, and are considering doing, by doing away with unsustainable public sector union benefits and bring them in line to a sane level...Start treating business as friends, and stop treating them like they are the enemy. They are the ones who provide jobs, not the damn government that you lib's want controlling your entire lives...And last but not least, ensure Obama is riding the short bus back to Chicago come January of '13.......Another 4 years of that inept fool will destroy this nation permanently. As if the idiot hasn't done enough damage already.
> 
> You need examples of the destruction Liberal economic policies cause?........Look no further than my great state, California, and then look at what massive taxation is now doing to business in Illinois. They are lining up to leave in droves, and taking jobs elsewhere like the southwest where they are treated in a business friendly way, and not demonized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said I was here for civil discussion. If you want to stay off ignore you need to clean up your act.
Click to expand...

If ya' can't take the heat, get the fuck outta the kitchen.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Wonky Pundit said:


> If you were expecting a tell-all introduction, sorry. I'm going to tell you only a couple of things about myself. First, I'm a political junkie who likes to follow and talk about issues. Second, *I don't believe in liberalism, conservatism, libertarianism or authoritarianism: I believe only in what makes the most sense in a particular context. Sometimes it's one of these four, sometimes it's a combination, and sometimes it's none. *
> 
> I don't mean to be secretive or rude. I just believe that who I am is totally irrelevant when it comes to discussing a political issue - as it should be. Nor do I think there's anything at all wrong with socializing online. It's just not what I come to a political forum to do. The other stuff I save for places like Facebook. By the way, that's also why I never use rep systems on boards. So please don't be offended if you rep me and I don't return the favor.
> 
> Finally, here's my pledge to all of you. I will not insult or otherwise talk smack about anyone other than a public figure (they're fair game). If you want to debate a point with me in a civil, respectful way, I will be thrilled to reciprocate. On the other hand, if you're yet another loudmouth who hopes to get someone else into your flame wars, I will simply put you on my ignore list.
> 
> I hope I can find at least a few other folks around here in the first category.



Still waiting for a post a liberal wouldn't be proud to post.

Shame, I was hoping for too much.


----------



## Ringel05

Wonky Pundit said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the GOP *actually has answers* to all of the above that don't include "keep cutting taxes for the rich?"
> 
> No, I totally missed all those! Do tell!
> 
> 
> 
> Then you need to get off that childish Facebook crap, and start paying attention.
> 
> Yes, the Repub's have a plan......Do away with usual liberal spending like drunken sailors without one shred of accountability. Start reforming beloved liberal entitlement programs that are unsustainable. Start doing what many governors are doing, and are considering doing, by doing away with unsustainable public sector union benefits and bring them in line to a sane level...Start treating business as friends, and stop treating them like they are the enemy. They are the ones who provide jobs, not the damn government that you lib's want controlling your entire lives...And last but not least, ensure Obama is riding the short bus back to Chicago come January of '13.......Another 4 years of that inep fool will destroy this nation permanently. As if the idiot hasn't done enough damage already.
> 
> You need examples of the destruction Liberal economic policies cause?........Look no further than my great state, California, and then look at what massive taxation is now doing to business in Illinois. They are lining up to leave in droves, and taking jobs elsewhere like the southwest where they are treated in a business friendly way, and not demonized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said I was here for civil discussion. If you want to stay off ignore you need to clean up your act.
Click to expand...


This is a rough and tumble board depending on certain factors.  Rational, civil discussions can be found fairly readily but so can the opposite fairly readily.  If you come to the board claiming to be a centrist or open minded but then go on to prove you're neither..... you're ass is going to be chewed up and spit out, it's that simple.  As for putting people on ignore, your choice but depending on the numbers who end up on your list, that also has it's consequences, i.e. how you are viewed by most here and it's never positive.


----------



## Moving to USA

Ringel05 said:


> Based on your post,  your anality level seems to be rather high.  You definitely won't like me.



Here is how I read into him.
 based on his first post he thinks his opinions are always the best and aways correct, I suspect what we have here is someone that leans mostly left, but is willing to consider a righty if they agree with him on a given subject.
 Ive been around forums for a bit myself and I can pretty much tell where someone is going to end up.
 I also suspect that he is gay. not that there is anything wrong with that. I just get that vibe from him.

 I could be wrong.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Ringel05 said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you need to get off that childish Facebook crap, and start paying attention.
> 
> Yes, the Repub's have a plan......Do away with usual liberal spending like drunken sailors without one shred of accountability. Start reforming beloved liberal entitlement programs that are unsustainable. Start doing what many governors are doing, and are considering doing, by doing away with unsustainable public sector union benefits and bring them in line to a sane level...Start treating business as friends, and stop treating them like they are the enemy. They are the ones who provide jobs, not the damn government that you lib's want controlling your entire lives...And last but not least, ensure Obama is riding the short bus back to Chicago come January of '13.......Another 4 years of that inep fool will destroy this nation permanently. As if the idiot hasn't done enough damage already.
> 
> You need examples of the destruction Liberal economic policies cause?........Look no further than my great state, California, and then look at what massive taxation is now doing to business in Illinois. They are lining up to leave in droves, and taking jobs elsewhere like the southwest where they are treated in a business friendly way, and not demonized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said I was here for civil discussion. If you want to stay off ignore you need to clean up your act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a rough and tumble board depending on certain factors.  Rational, civil discussions can be found fairly readily but so can the opposite fairly readily.  If you come to the board claiming to be a centrist or open minded but then go on to prove you're neither..... you're ass is going to be chewed up and spit out, it's that simple.  As for putting people on ignore, your choice but depending on the numbers who end up on your list, that also has it's consequences, i.e. how you are viewed by most here and it's never positive.
Click to expand...

Yeah, ignore lists are generally viewed as cowardly.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Ringel05 said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you need to get off that childish Facebook crap, and start paying attention.
> 
> Yes, the Repub's have a plan......Do away with usual liberal spending like drunken sailors without one shred of accountability. Start reforming beloved liberal entitlement programs that are unsustainable. Start doing what many governors are doing, and are considering doing, by doing away with unsustainable public sector union benefits and bring them in line to a sane level...Start treating business as friends, and stop treating them like they are the enemy. They are the ones who provide jobs, not the damn government that you lib's want controlling your entire lives...And last but not least, ensure Obama is riding the short bus back to Chicago come January of '13.......Another 4 years of that inep fool will destroy this nation permanently. As if the idiot hasn't done enough damage already.
> 
> You need examples of the destruction Liberal economic policies cause?........Look no further than my great state, California, and then look at what massive taxation is now doing to business in Illinois. They are lining up to leave in droves, and taking jobs elsewhere like the southwest where they are treated in a business friendly way, and not demonized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said I was here for civil discussion. If you want to stay off ignore you need to clean up your act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a rough and tumble board depending on certain factors.  Rational, civil discussions can be found fairly readily but so can the opposite fairly readily.  If you come to the board claiming to be a centrist or open minded but then go on to prove you're neither..... you're ass is going to be chewed up and spit out, it's that simple.  As for putting people on ignore, your choice but depending on the numbers who end up on your list, that also has it's consequences, i.e. how you are viewed by most here and it's never positive.
Click to expand...


I don't claim to "be" anything. If someone is obsessed with putting everyone in a box with some label or other, I'm really not that interested in reading what they have to say. All I care about is having rational discussions with those who want the same.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Wicked Jester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said I was here for civil discussion. If you want to stay off ignore you need to clean up your act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a rough and tumble board depending on certain factors.  Rational, civil discussions can be found fairly readily but so can the opposite fairly readily.  If you come to the board claiming to be a centrist or open minded but then go on to prove you're neither..... you're ass is going to be chewed up and spit out, it's that simple.  As for putting people on ignore, your choice but depending on the numbers who end up on your list, that also has it's consequences, i.e. how you are viewed by most here and it's never positive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, ignore lists are generally viewed as cowardly.
Click to expand...


Then I guess I don't have time to be brave. 

I know lots of people like to mess with the trolls, but I passed through that phase long ago.


----------



## Moving to USA

Wonky Pundit said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said I was here for civil discussion. If you want to stay off ignore you need to clean up your act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a rough and tumble board depending on certain factors.  Rational, civil discussions can be found fairly readily but so can the opposite fairly readily.  If you come to the board claiming to be a centrist or open minded but then go on to prove you're neither..... you're ass is going to be chewed up and spit out, it's that simple.  As for putting people on ignore, your choice but depending on the numbers who end up on your list, that also has it's consequences, i.e. how you are viewed by most here and it's never positive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't claim to "be" anything. If someone is obsessed with putting everyone in a box with some label or other, I'm really not that interested in reading what they have to say. All I care about is having rational discussions with those who want the same.
Click to expand...


sounds to me like you are only here to discuss things with people that think the same way you do. Some people box things up, some don't, some are straight some gay, black white, nothing is cut and dry and if you only want to discuss those things that others agree with, or you are too soft skinned to deal with passion that does not comply with your thought process, then you are the one that has the problem.

 Wont take but maybe a day or two (if that long) before I meet up with someone that just can not approve of how I think.. and if I don't? I have been known to argue the opposite of what I might really think just to get the discussion heated. Not viral, but heated.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Moving to USA said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a rough and tumble board depending on certain factors.  Rational, civil discussions can be found fairly readily but so can the opposite fairly readily.  If you come to the board claiming to be a centrist or open minded but then go on to prove you're neither..... you're ass is going to be chewed up and spit out, it's that simple.  As for putting people on ignore, your choice but depending on the numbers who end up on your list, that also has it's consequences, i.e. how you are viewed by most here and it's never positive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't claim to "be" anything. If someone is obsessed with putting everyone in a box with some label or other, I'm really not that interested in reading what they have to say. All I care about is having rational discussions with those who want the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sounds to me like you are only here to discuss things with people that think the same way you do. Some people box things up, some don't, some are straight some gay, black white, nothing is cut and dry and if you only want to discuss those things that others agree with, or you are too soft skinned to deal with passion that does not comply with your thought process, then you are the one that has the problem.
> 
> Wont take but maybe a day or two (if that long) before I meet up with someone that just can not approve of how I think.. and if I don't? I have been known to argue the opposite of what I might really think just to get the discussion heated. Not viral, but heated.
Click to expand...


It's very possible to disagree with someone completely and still have a calm, rational discussion. If you'd rather not do that, I fully respect your choice: feel free to yell passionately at someone else.


----------



## Ringel05

Wonky Pundit said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said I was here for civil discussion. If you want to stay off ignore you need to clean up your act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a rough and tumble board depending on certain factors.  Rational, civil discussions can be found fairly readily but so can the opposite fairly readily.  If you come to the board claiming to be a centrist or open minded but then go on to prove you're neither..... you're ass is going to be chewed up and spit out, it's that simple.  As for putting people on ignore, your choice but depending on the numbers who end up on your list, that also has it's consequences, i.e. how you are viewed by most here and it's never positive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't claim to "be" anything. If someone is obsessed with putting everyone in a box with some label or other, I'm really not that interested in reading what they have to say. All I care about is having rational discussions with those who want the same.
Click to expand...


I know what you're saying but political/social arguments presented by any person does, more frequently than not, denote whether they are more "liberal", "conservative", "centrist" or just plain nuts.  Whether you agree with being labeled or not doesn't change the _fact_ that your political espousals  place you somewhere within one of those categories, whether you like it or not.  It's called reality.  
Far too many people have come to this board claiming what you claim and to almost a person their idea of a rational argument was total or almost total agreement with their positions so you have to understand there's a strong sense of skepticism in some and complete disbelief in others.
If you're open enough you'll also find some of those you might, any a specific day, consider trolls are suddenly engaged in a rational discussion the next day.  Funny how human nature is.


----------



## Moving to USA

I think the best thing is for him to start a conversation about something that is of interest or importance to him. We will then know where he stands, at this point, he might mirror my viewpoint exactly, we just really wont know till the time comes that opinions start surfacing.


----------



## Ringel05

Moving to USA said:


> I think the best thing is for him to start a conversation about something that is of interest or importance to him. We will then know where he stands, at this point, he might mirror my viewpoint exactly, we just really wont know till the time comes that opinions start surfacing.



On a personal note, I don't really care one way or the other.  He'll do what he want's to do and everyone else will do what they want to do.  Cest la vie!


----------



## Moving to USA

Wonky Pundit said:


> I said I was here for civil discussion. If you want to stay off ignore you need to clean up your act.



 Do you recognize the quoted text below?



> Which of course has squat to do with my scenario, not that we ever had any doubt who the *moron* on this thread is...



 Would you, in your calm and fair mind, consider something like this civil, or could it be considered something that might possibly flame an argument.


Personally, I suspect that we may not have discovered exactly who the moron was in that thread, however I do think that we might have uncovered the hypocrit.


----------



## Moving to USA

Ringel05 said:


> On a personal note, I don't really care one way or the other.  He'll do what he want's to do and everyone else will do what they want to do.  Cest la vie!



same here.


----------



## idb

Fuck mate, I warned you to pick a gang and not stray!
Look out for those showers!!!


----------



## xsited1

Moving to USA said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said I was here for civil discussion. If you want to stay off ignore you need to clean up your act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you recognize the quoted text below?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which of course has squat to do with my scenario, not that we ever had any doubt who the *moron* on this thread is...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you, in your calm and fair mind, consider something like this civil, or could it be considered something that might possibly flame an argument.
> 
> 
> Personally, I suspect that we may not have discovered exactly who the moron was in that thread, however I do think that we might have uncovered the hypocrit.
Click to expand...


He's your typical Leftist wacko who acts superior to everyone else.  Nothing new here.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Ringel05 said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't claim to "be" anything. If someone is obsessed with putting everyone in a box with some label or other, I'm really not that interested in reading what they have to say. All I care about is having rational discussions with those who want the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you're saying but political/social arguments presented by any person does, more frequently than not, denote whether they are more "liberal", "conservative", "centrist" or just plain nuts.  Whether you agree with being labeled or not doesn't change the _fact_ that your political espousals  place you somewhere within one of those categories, whether you like it or not.  It's called reality.
Click to expand...


It's also reality that when a "conservative" makes statement X, or someone who's "just plain nuts" makes statement X (to pick two totally arbitrary labels in the above example), it doesn't change how true or how accurate statement X is. It's still the same statement. 

If someone's more interested in labeling people on this forum than in evaluating statements like X, then they and I have different goals and we'd probably bore each other anyhow.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Moving to USA said:


> I think the best thing is for him to start a conversation about something that is of interest or importance to him. We will then know where he stands, at this point, he might mirror my viewpoint exactly, we just really wont know till the time comes that opinions start surfacing.



I've started several threads already. Perhaps you would read them before making accusations.


----------



## Moving to USA

Wonky Pundit said:


> Moving to USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the best thing is for him to start a conversation about something that is of interest or importance to him. We will then know where he stands, at this point, he might mirror my viewpoint exactly, we just really wont know till the time comes that opinions start surfacing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've started several threads already. Perhaps you would read them before making accusations.
Click to expand...


Thats ok, I've read enough to realize that you don't have the capacity to compete in a verbal duel without slinging the insults. You seem to be a very angry person, one that I fear is not really worth my time.


----------



## Spoonman

Wonky Pundit said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You vote for someone you believe won't be as bad as the candidate on the other big party ticket. Spoonman and xsited1 are trying to pretend that they don't understand this concept.
> 
> Although any president who starts a war AND simultaneously cuts taxes has got to beat out those who haven't for the "worst president" title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no. see, like most americans you are brainwashed. I totally get what existed is saying.  you go to a buffet. there is a whole spread of food. You're told choose between the shit and the beaks and claws.  now mind you there about 20 other dishes. some of them pretty good even.   but you're  wonky and programed to listen to what the man tells you. You don't like either but you'll take the beaks and claws becasue you don't want shit.  well beaks and claws are shit too.   there are other options besides bad and worse. but you'll never take them becasue you are polarized
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The buffet analogy doesn't work, I'm afraid. Unless a third-party candidate is polling at least as well as both the "bad" and the "worse," you're stuck with one of the two. Those who voted for Perot or Nader were de facto throwing their votes away.
Click to expand...


Bingo.  because you're all brainwashed.  and you are demonstrating you are the leader of that pack.  you'll vote for second best or less than you want because you can't break away from your liberal mold.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Moving to USA said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving to USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the best thing is for him to start a conversation about something that is of interest or importance to him. We will then know where he stands, at this point, he might mirror my viewpoint exactly, we just really wont know till the time comes that opinions start surfacing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've started several threads already. Perhaps you would read them before making accusations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats ok, I've read enough to realize that you don't have the capacity to compete in a verbal duel without slinging the insults. You seem to be a very angry person, one that I fear is not really worth my time.
Click to expand...


Glad you'll be avoiding my threads from now on, then.


----------



## Spoonman

xsited1 said:


> Moving to USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said I was here for civil discussion. If you want to stay off ignore you need to clean up your act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you recognize the quoted text below?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which of course has squat to do with my scenario, not that we ever had any doubt who the *moron* on this thread is...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you, in your calm and fair mind, consider something like this civil, or could it be considered something that might possibly flame an argument.
> 
> 
> Personally, I suspect that we may not have discovered exactly who the moron was in that thread, however I do think that we might have uncovered the hypocrit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's your typical Leftist wacko who acts superior to everyone else.  Nothing new here.
Click to expand...


lmao  - slaps you 5


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Spoonman said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> no. see, like most americans you are brainwashed. I totally get what existed is saying.  you go to a buffet. there is a whole spread of food. You're told choose between the shit and the beaks and claws.  now mind you there about 20 other dishes. some of them pretty good even.   but you're  wonky and programed to listen to what the man tells you. You don't like either but you'll take the beaks and claws becasue you don't want shit.  well beaks and claws are shit too.   there are other options besides bad and worse. but you'll never take them becasue you are polarized
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The buffet analogy doesn't work, I'm afraid. Unless a third-party candidate is polling at least as well as both the "bad" and the "worse," you're stuck with one of the two. Those who voted for Perot or Nader were de facto throwing their votes away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bingo.  because you're all brainwashed.  and you are demonstrating you are the leader of that pack.  you'll vote for second best or less than you want because you can't break away from your liberal mold.
Click to expand...



One can't be "brainwashed" and "leader of a pack" at the same time. 

And BTW, what about those who can't break away from their "conservative mold?" Aren't they in the same boat?


----------



## Wicked Jester

Moving to USA said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said I was here for civil discussion. If you want to stay off ignore you need to clean up your act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you recognize the quoted text below?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which of course has squat to do with my scenario, not that we ever had any doubt who the *moron* on this thread is...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you, in your calm and fair mind, consider something like this civil, or could it be considered something that might possibly flame an argument.
> 
> 
> Personally, I suspect that we may not have discovered exactly who the moron was in that thread, however I do think that we might have uncovered the hypocrit.
Click to expand...

Oh, he's one of those.......A god damn hypocrite. Nothing worse than a god damn hypocrite.

He won't last long up here.

Funny how he comes up and tells other posters to "clean up their act".......I say, Fuck You!.....Who the hell are you to tell any other poster to clean up Jack Shit?

So, what we have is a hypocrite, and an obviously arrogant lil' lefty fuck who thinks he can start dictating to other people.

It's best for him to put me on ignore. I'll tear him up every time he starts that shit with other people.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Spoonman said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving to USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you recognize the quoted text below?
> 
> 
> 
> Would you, in your calm and fair mind, consider something like this civil, or could it be considered something that might possibly flame an argument.
> 
> 
> Personally, I suspect that we may not have discovered exactly who the moron was in that thread, however I do think that we might have uncovered the hypocrit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's your typical Leftist wacko who acts superior to everyone else.  Nothing new here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lmao  - slaps you 5
Click to expand...


Anyone worried about others who seem to act superior has his own justifiable inferiority issues.


----------



## Spoonman

Wonky Pundit said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> The buffet analogy doesn't work, I'm afraid. Unless a third-party candidate is polling at least as well as both the "bad" and the "worse," you're stuck with one of the two. Those who voted for Perot or Nader were de facto throwing their votes away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo.  because you're all brainwashed.  and you are demonstrating you are the leader of that pack.  you'll vote for second best or less than you want because you can't break away from your liberal mold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One can't be "brainwashed" and "leader of a pack" at the same time.
> 
> And BTW, what about those who can't break away from their "conservative mold?" Aren't they in the same boat?
Click to expand...


and yet somehow you mange to do it.  do you prefer to be called a lemming or a sheep?


----------



## Ringel05

Wonky Pundit said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't claim to "be" anything. If someone is obsessed with putting everyone in a box with some label or other, I'm really not that interested in reading what they have to say. All I care about is having rational discussions with those who want the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you're saying but political/social arguments presented by any person does, more frequently than not, denote whether they are more "liberal", "conservative", "centrist" or just plain nuts.  Whether you agree with being labeled or not doesn't change the _fact_ that your political espousals  place you somewhere within one of those categories, whether you like it or not.  It's called reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's also reality that when a "conservative" makes statement X, or someone who's "just plain nuts" makes statement X (to pick two totally arbitrary labels in the above example), it doesn't change how true or how accurate statement X is. It's still the same statement.
> 
> If someone's more interested in labeling people on this forum than in evaluating statements like X, then they and I have different goals and we'd probably bore each other anyhow.
Click to expand...

Well, that's a prime example of black and white thinking, but whatever.  I'll make my own decision, when and if I decide to, whether you're being honest of full of shit.  
Enjoy!


----------



## Wicked Jester

Wonky Pundit said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's your typical Leftist wacko who acts superior to everyone else.  Nothing new here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmao  - slaps you 5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone worried about others who seem to act superior has his own justifiable inferiority issues.
Click to expand...

You're the one up here doing the acting, son. I would say yes, you most likely do have inferiority issues......Most arrogant lil' elitist types do.

Please do feel free to admit your inferiority issues.


----------



## Spoonman

Wonky Pundit said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's your typical Leftist wacko who acts superior to everyone else.  Nothing new here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmao  - slaps you 5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone worried about others who seem to act superior has his own justifiable inferiority issues.
Click to expand...


did you actually edit out the part about you before posting this?    lmao   OMG! crying here.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Ringel05 said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you're saying but political/social arguments presented by any person does, more frequently than not, denote whether they are more "liberal", "conservative", "centrist" or just plain nuts.  Whether you agree with being labeled or not doesn't change the _fact_ that your political espousals  place you somewhere within one of those categories, whether you like it or not.  It's called reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also reality that when a "conservative" makes statement X, or someone who's "just plain nuts" makes statement X (to pick two totally arbitrary labels in the above example), it doesn't change how true or how accurate statement X is. It's still the same statement.
> 
> If someone's more interested in labeling people on this forum than in evaluating statements like X, then they and I have different goals and we'd probably bore each other anyhow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that's a prime example of black and white thinking, but whatever.  I'll make my own decision, when and if I decide to, whether you're being honest of full of shit.
> Enjoy!
Click to expand...


As will everyone else. And I will.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Wicked Jester said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> lmao  - slaps you 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone worried about others who seem to act superior has his own justifiable inferiority issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one up here doing the acting, son.
Click to expand...

True; all the world's a stage and we are merely players, etc.


			
				WJ said:
			
		

> I would say yes, you most likely do have inferiority issues......Most arrogant lil' elitist types do.
> 
> Please do feel free to admit your inferiority issues.


Fine. I'm not perfect, nor am I a saint. Anything else you want to know? 
(I might respond with "none of your business," but if you always assume the answers you can never improve yourself.)


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Spoonman said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> lmao  - slaps you 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone worried about others who seem to act superior has his own justifiable inferiority issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you actually edit out the part about you before posting this?    lmao   OMG! crying here.
Click to expand...


The quote thread goes only that far back. Stop trolling: you suck at it.


----------



## Spoonman

Wonky Pundit said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone worried about others who seem to act superior has his own justifiable inferiority issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you actually edit out the part about you before posting this?    lmao   OMG! crying here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The quote thread goes only that far back. Stop trolling: you suck at it.
Click to expand...


give it a rest junior.  you've blown your character at least 3 times tonight already.  come back when you polish your act


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Spoonman said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you actually edit out the part about you before posting this?    lmao   OMG! crying here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quote thread goes only that far back. Stop trolling: you suck at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> give it a rest junior.  you've blown your character at least 3 times tonight already.  come back when you polish your act
Click to expand...


If I wanted to put everyone on ignore at the first temper tantrum, I could have written a Perl script for that. (Not to mention, your posts make it easy for anyone to figure out that you're junior to me by plenty.) 

Sorry kid, but you're not driving me away.


----------



## Spoonman

Wonky Pundit said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> The quote thread goes only that far back. Stop trolling: you suck at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give it a rest junior.  you've blown your character at least 3 times tonight already.  come back when you polish your act
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I wanted to put everyone on ignore at the first temper tantrum, I could have written a Perl script for that. (Not to mention, your posts make it easy for anyone to figure out that you're junior to me by plenty.)
> 
> Sorry kid, but you're not driving me away.
Click to expand...


oh yea, and stop with the old yahoo boards trolling 101 combacks.  they are so 2001


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Spoonman said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> give it a rest junior.  you've blown your character at least 3 times tonight already.  come back when you polish your act
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I wanted to put everyone on ignore at the first temper tantrum, I could have written a Perl script for that. (Not to mention, your posts make it easy for anyone to figure out that you're junior to me by plenty.)
> 
> Sorry kid, but you're not driving me away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh yea, and stop with the old yahoo boards trolling 101 combacks.  they are so 2001
Click to expand...


Yep, I think you've just about worn out your entertainment value. 

So. Do you actually want to talk about politics or should I put you on ignore? You've exhausted all the other options...


----------



## Spoonman

Wonky Pundit said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I wanted to put everyone on ignore at the first temper tantrum, I could have written a Perl script for that. (Not to mention, your posts make it easy for anyone to figure out that you're junior to me by plenty.)
> 
> Sorry kid, but you're not driving me away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea, and stop with the old yahoo boards trolling 101 combacks.  they are so 2001
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I think you've just about worn out your entertainment value.
> 
> So. Do you actually want to talk about politics or should I put you on ignore? You've exhausted all the other options...
Click to expand...


Do you still wear a members only jaccket?


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Spoonman said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea, and stop with the old yahoo boards trolling 101 combacks.  they are so 2001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I think you've just about worn out your entertainment value.
> 
> So. Do you actually want to talk about politics or should I put you on ignore? You've exhausted all the other options...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you still wear a members only jaccket?
Click to expand...


Buh-bye.


----------



## Spoonman

Wonky Pundit said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I think you've just about worn out your entertainment value.
> 
> So. Do you actually want to talk about politics or should I put you on ignore? You've exhausted all the other options...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you still wear a members only jaccket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buh-bye.
Click to expand...


yoo've said that to me before.  I think you're just crying wolf


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Mr.Fitnah said:


> So lets  find  out  how  much humor  the wonk has,
> 
> ]
> what anagram would he choose?
> Internet Anagram Server : Anagrams for: Wonky Pundit



I'd  say  we call "call "'Dun Pity Wonk'" sense of  humor" "absent".


----------



## Spoonman

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> So lets  find  out  how  much humor  the wonk has,
> 
> ]
> what anagram would he choose?
> Internet Anagram Server : Anagrams for: Wonky Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd  say  we call "call "'Dun Pity Wonk'" sense of  humor" "absent".
Click to expand...


i think he put me on ignore   lol   oh well


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Spoonman said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> So lets  find  out  how  much humor  the wonk has,
> 
> ]
> what anagram would he choose?
> Internet Anagram Server : Anagrams for: Wonky Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd  say  we call "call "'Dun Pity Wonk'" sense of  humor" "absent".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i think he put me on ignore   lol   oh well
Click to expand...

His  loss,  If you do the  same, you will miss a great deal  of pomposity  and rehashed dross.


----------



## freedombecki

Sheeze, guys. You should renegotiate with your bosses about being the welcome wagon ladies.


----------



## idb

Well...I dunno, he must be close to the record for the longest introductory thread.


----------



## Spoonman

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd  say  we call "call "'Dun Pity Wonk'" sense of  humor" "absent".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think he put me on ignore   lol   oh well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His  loss,  If you do the  same, you will miss a great deal  of pomposity  and rehashed dross.
Click to expand...


i can get that from about 10 others here  lol ,    now where is truthmatters anyway


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Mr.Fitnah said:


> So lets  find  out  how  much humor  the wonk has,
> 
> ]
> what anagram would he choose?
> Internet Anagram Server : Anagrams for: Wonky Pundit



I'm starting to believe that "Putdown Inky" might be a required skill in this forum.


----------



## Grace

idb said:


> Well...I dunno, he must be close to the record for the longest introductory thread.




Dayum. Ain't that the truth?!


----------



## Grace

freedombecki said:


> Sheeze, guys. You should renegotiate with your bosses about being the welcome wagon ladies.



That was funny.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd  say  we call "call "'Dun Pity Wonk'" sense of  humor" "absent".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think he put me on ignore   lol   oh well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His  loss,  If you do the  same, you will miss a great deal  of pomposity  and rehashed dross.
Click to expand...


Why the sudden Jihad because I ignored spoonman? 

He's a good kid, but he needs to learn to recognize when the air has gone out of his humor. I'll probably pay attention to him again someday, but he's still got a lot of growing up to do.


----------



## Spoonman

Wonky Pundit said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think he put me on ignore   lol   oh well
> 
> 
> 
> His  loss,  If you do the  same, you will miss a great deal  of pomposity  and rehashed dross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the sudden Jihad because I ignored spoonman?
> 
> He's a good kid, but he needs to learn to recognize when the air has gone out of his humor. I'll probably pay attention to him again someday, but he's still got a lot of growing up to do.
Click to expand...


let's hope not


----------



## Steve Hanson

Wonky Pundit said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> The buffet analogy doesn't work, I'm afraid. Unless a third-party candidate is polling at least as well as both the "bad" and the "worse," you're stuck with one of the two. Those who voted for Perot or Nader were de facto throwing their votes away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo.  because you're all brainwashed.  and you are demonstrating you are the leader of that pack.  you'll vote for second best or less than you want because you can't break away from your liberal mold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One can't be "brainwashed" and "leader of a pack" at the same time.
> 
> And BTW, what about those who can't break away from their "conservative mold?" Aren't they in the same boat?
Click to expand...


Dude, your site is lame. I checked it out.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Steve Hanson said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo.  because you're all brainwashed.  and you are demonstrating you are the leader of that pack.  you'll vote for second best or less than you want because you can't break away from your liberal mold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can't be "brainwashed" and "leader of a pack" at the same time.
> 
> And BTW, what about those who can't break away from their "conservative mold?" Aren't they in the same boat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, your site is lame. I checked it out.
Click to expand...

It's young yet, and not aggressively marketed. Of course, if you don't like it, you don't have to post there...


----------



## freedombecki

I think people should use introductory threads to welcome newcomers to the board.

Our American ancestors employed a measure of diplomacy when meeting someone who may have had a different background from themselves. It's a good adult tradition.

We can work out differences elsewhere in debate threads.


Why not let this be a zero fire zone where newcomers are given the benefit of the doubt.

It's the right thing to do, and you know it, too, don't you.


----------



## Spoonman

Wonky Pundit said:


> Steve Hanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can't be "brainwashed" and "leader of a pack" at the same time.
> 
> And BTW, what about those who can't break away from their "conservative mold?" Aren't they in the same boat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, your site is lame. I checked it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's young yet, and not aggressively marketed. Of course, if you don't like it, you don't have to post there...
Click to expand...


which one of the 6 genious's are you over there?


----------



## Wonky Pundit

freedombecki said:


> I think people should use introductory threads to welcome newcomers to the board.
> 
> Our American ancestors employed a measure of diplomacy when meeting someone who may have had a different background from themselves. It's a good adult tradition.
> 
> We can work out differences elsewhere in debate threads.
> 
> 
> Why not let this be a zero fire zone where newcomers are given the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> It's the right thing to do, and you know it, too, don't you.



Actually, I enjoy having a long welcome thread. It makes me look more intriguing.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Wonky Pundit said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think he put me on ignore   lol   oh well
> 
> 
> 
> His  loss,  If you do the  same, you will miss a great deal  of pomposity  and rehashed dross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the sudden Jihad because I ignored spoonman?
> 
> He's a good kid, but he needs to learn to recognize when the air has gone out of his humor. I'll probably pay attention to him again someday, but he's still got a lot of growing up to do.
Click to expand...


He is a  man of  accomplishment  with children close to your own age if your picture is accurate, and does not posses the odious sanctimony you exude .


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> His  loss,  If you do the  same, you will miss a great deal  of pomposity  and rehashed dross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the sudden Jihad because I ignored spoonman?
> 
> He's a good kid, but he needs to learn to recognize when the air has gone out of his humor. I'll probably pay attention to him again someday, but he's still got a lot of growing up to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a  man of  accomplishment  with children close to your own age if your picture is accurate, and does not posses the odious sanctimony you exude .
Click to expand...


Whatever he is, I have the right to ignore him if I choose. Especially since I gave him fair warning. And no, my avatar is not a picture of me; I've already said this elsewhere. 

But keep up your ad hominem attacks and incivility and you can be ignored as well.


----------



## freedombecki

Wonky Pundit said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think people should use introductory threads to welcome newcomers to the board.
> 
> Our American ancestors employed a measure of diplomacy when meeting someone who may have had a different background from themselves. It's a good adult tradition.
> 
> We can work out differences elsewhere in debate threads.
> 
> 
> Why not let this be a zero fire zone where newcomers are given the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> It's the right thing to do, and you know it, too, don't you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I enjoy having a long welcome thread. It makes me look more intriguing.
Click to expand...


Oh, yeah, Mr. Joe B. Cool? Well, it has the effect of making me look like I come from a long line of schoolmarms, coppers, ministers, and judges.

Oh, wait! I do come from a long line of schoolmarms, coppers, ministers, and judges!


----------



## CandySlice

Wonky Pundit said:


> If you were expecting a tell-all introduction, sorry. I'm going to tell you only a couple of things about myself. First, I'm a political junkie who likes to follow and talk about issues. Second, I don't believe in liberalism, conservatism, libertarianism or authoritarianism: I believe only in what makes the most sense in a particular context. Sometimes it's one of these four, sometimes it's a combination, and sometimes it's none.
> 
> I don't mean to be secretive or rude. I just believe that who I am is totally irrelevant when it comes to discussing a political issue - as it should be. Nor do I think there's anything at all wrong with socializing online. It's just not what I come to a political forum to do. The other stuff I save for places like Facebook. By the way, that's also why I never use rep systems on boards. So please don't be offended if you rep me and I don't return the favor.
> 
> Finally, here's my pledge to all of you. I will not insult or otherwise talk smack about anyone other than a public figure (they're fair game). If you want to debate a point with me in a civil, respectful way, I will be thrilled to reciprocate. On the other hand, if you're yet another loudmouth who hopes to get someone else into your flame wars, I will simply put you on my ignore list.
> 
> I hope I can find at least a few other folks around here in the first category.




 Well phrased, Wonk. A guy with a head on his shoulders. Welcome!


----------



## Spoonman

Wonky Pundit said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the sudden Jihad because I ignored spoonman?
> 
> He's a good kid, but he needs to learn to recognize when the air has gone out of his humor. I'll probably pay attention to him again someday, but he's still got a lot of growing up to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a  man of  accomplishment  with children close to your own age if your picture is accurate, and does not posses the odious sanctimony you exude .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever he is, I have the right to ignore him if I choose. Especially since I gave him fair warning. And no, my avatar is not a picture of me; I've already said this elsewhere.
> 
> But keep up your ad hominem attacks and incivility and you can be ignored as well.
Click to expand...

yea, i really headed you warning


----------



## CandySlice

My favorite is:
You can fool all of the people some of the time, you can fool some of the people all of the time, but you can fool all the people all of the time _one at a time_.

Wow the wheels are off the welcome wagon again, I see.  My intro was pretty long too but I didn't get near this much flak about it. What's so terrible about an interesting instructive introduction?


----------



## Wonky Pundit

CandySlice said:


> My favorite is:
> You can fool all of the people some of the time, you can fool some of the people all of the time, but you can fool all the people all of the time _one at a time_.
> 
> Wow the wheels are off the welcome wagon again, I see.  My intro was pretty long too but I didn't get near this much flak about it. What's so terrible about an interesting instructive introduction?



Beats me.


----------



## Spoonman

CandySlice said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were expecting a tell-all introduction, sorry. I'm going to tell you only a couple of things about myself. First, I'm a political junkie who likes to follow and talk about issues. Second, I don't believe in liberalism, conservatism, libertarianism or authoritarianism: I believe only in what makes the most sense in a particular context. Sometimes it's one of these four, sometimes it's a combination, and sometimes it's none.
> 
> I don't mean to be secretive or rude. I just believe that who I am is totally irrelevant when it comes to discussing a political issue - as it should be. Nor do I think there's anything at all wrong with socializing online. It's just not what I come to a political forum to do. The other stuff I save for places like Facebook. By the way, that's also why I never use rep systems on boards. So please don't be offended if you rep me and I don't return the favor.
> 
> Finally, here's my pledge to all of you. I will not insult or otherwise talk smack about anyone other than a public figure (they're fair game). If you want to debate a point with me in a civil, respectful way, I will be thrilled to reciprocate. On the other hand, if you're yet another loudmouth who hopes to get someone else into your flame wars, I will simply put you on my ignore list.
> 
> I hope I can find at least a few other folks around here in the first category.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well phrased, Wonk. A guy with a head on his shoulders. Welcome!
Click to expand...


Actually i think its up his ass.....   just saying


----------



## CandySlice

Spoonman said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were expecting a tell-all introduction, sorry. I'm going to tell you only a couple of things about myself. First, I'm a political junkie who likes to follow and talk about issues. Second, I don't believe in liberalism, conservatism, libertarianism or authoritarianism: I believe only in what makes the most sense in a particular context. Sometimes it's one of these four, sometimes it's a combination, and sometimes it's none.
> 
> I don't mean to be secretive or rude. I just believe that who I am is totally irrelevant when it comes to discussing a political issue - as it should be. Nor do I think there's anything at all wrong with socializing online. It's just not what I come to a political forum to do. The other stuff I save for places like Facebook. By the way, that's also why I never use rep systems on boards. So please don't be offended if you rep me and I don't return the favor.
> 
> Finally, here's my pledge to all of you. I will not insult or otherwise talk smack about anyone other than a public figure (they're fair game). If you want to debate a point with me in a civil, respectful way, I will be thrilled to reciprocate. On the other hand, if you're yet another loudmouth who hopes to get someone else into your flame wars, I will simply put you on my ignore list.
> 
> I hope I can find at least a few other folks around here in the first category.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well phrased, Wonk. A guy with a head on his shoulders. Welcome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually i think its up his ass.....   just saying
Click to expand...



What am I missing here? You guys have so many friends you can afford to be this mean over an introduction?


----------



## Spoonman

CandySlice said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well phrased, Wonk. A guy with a head on his shoulders. Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually i think its up his ass.....   just saying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What am I missing here? You guys have so many friends you can afford to be this mean over an introduction?
Click to expand...


Are you cute?


----------



## Wonky Pundit

CandySlice said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well phrased, Wonk. A guy with a head on his shoulders. Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually i think its up his ass.....   just saying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What am I missing here? You guys have so many friends you can afford to be this mean over an introduction?
Click to expand...


As far as I can tell, Spoonboy is all upset now, because he's been trying to bait me since approximately page 5, and has never been successful. 

My reaction is simply, "too bad for him."


----------



## Spoonman

Wonky Pundit said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually i think its up his ass.....   just saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I missing here? You guys have so many friends you can afford to be this mean over an introduction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, Spoonboy is all upset now, because he's been trying to bait me since approximately page 5, and has never been successful.
> 
> My reaction is simply, "too bad for him."
Click to expand...


mmmmm sure i was.  I got you to put me on ignore dumbass


----------



## CountofTuscany

Wonky Pundit said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually i think its up his ass.....   just saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I missing here? You guys have so many friends you can afford to be this mean over an introduction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, Spoonboy is all upset now, because he's been trying to bait me since approximately page 5, and has never been successful.
> 
> My reaction is simply, "too bad for him."
Click to expand...

Did you put him on ignore? I guess he was successful then.


----------



## xsited1

Wonky Pundit said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think people should use introductory threads to welcome newcomers to the board.
> 
> Our American ancestors employed a measure of diplomacy when meeting someone who may have had a different background from themselves. It's a good adult tradition.
> 
> We can work out differences elsewhere in debate threads.
> 
> 
> Why not let this be a zero fire zone where newcomers are given the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> It's the right thing to do, and you know it, too, don't you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I enjoy having a long welcome thread. It makes me look more intriguing.
Click to expand...


Intriguing is a good word to use.  For example, most people think this picture is intriguing:


----------



## Steve Hanson

Wonky Pundit said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually i think its up his ass.....   just saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I missing here? You guys have so many friends you can afford to be this mean over an introduction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, *Spoonboy is all upset now, because he's been trying to bait me since approximately page 5, and has never been successful*.
> 
> My reaction is simply, "too bad for him."
Click to expand...


I guess that explains why you had to put him on ignore


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Wonky Pundit said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the sudden Jihad because I ignored spoonman?
> 
> He's a good kid, but he needs to learn to recognize when the air has gone out of his humor. I'll probably pay attention to him again someday, but he's still got a lot of growing up to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a  man of  accomplishment  with children close to your own age if your picture is accurate, and does not posses the odious sanctimony you exude .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever he is, I have the right to ignore him if I choose. Especially since I gave him fair warning. And no, my avatar is not a picture of me; I've already said this elsewhere.
> 
> But keep up your ad hominem attacks and incivility and you can be ignored as well.
Click to expand...


Well that would be an awful same shame , my civility and ad hominems are works of art, would you  but users quoting me on ignore as well?
Thin skinned gasbags pop pretty easily around here.
I wonder if you'll  go fppfppffpffpffpfffpfflppp and just leak into non existence or go to pieces  ?


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Steve Hanson said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> What am I missing here? You guys have so many friends you can afford to be this mean over an introduction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, *Spoonboy is all upset now, because he's been trying to bait me since approximately page 5, and has never been successful*.
> 
> My reaction is simply, "too bad for him."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess that explains why you had to put him on ignore
Click to expand...


Nope. It was just to minimize the amount of time I'd have to think about him.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a  man of  accomplishment  with children close to your own age if your picture is accurate, and does not posses the odious sanctimony you exude .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever he is, I have the right to ignore him if I choose. Especially since I gave him fair warning. And no, my avatar is not a picture of me; I've already said this elsewhere.
> 
> But keep up your ad hominem attacks and incivility and you can be ignored as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that would be an awful same shame , my civility and ad hominems are works of art, would you  but users quoting me on ignore as well?
> Thin skinned gasbags pop pretty easily around here.
> I wonder if you'll  go fppfppffpffpffpfffpfflppp and just leak into non existence or go to pieces  ?
Click to expand...


Neither; I'll just keep talking about issues no matter what the trolls do after I ignore them.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

CountofTuscany said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> What am I missing here? You guys have so many friends you can afford to be this mean over an introduction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, Spoonboy is all upset now, because he's been trying to bait me since approximately page 5, and has never been successful.
> 
> My reaction is simply, "too bad for him."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you put him on ignore? I guess he was successful then.
Click to expand...


I said in the OP that I'd ignore anyone who behaved like he did. Just following my own rules.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Rehashed dross with a  side of  pomposity.
Cant wait.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Rehashed dross with a  side of  pomposity.
> Cant wait.



You do realize that you're rehashing your own dross verbatim, don't you?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Just reading  the  menu out loud.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Just reading  the  menu out loud.



Not sure whom you think you're fooling. 

It happens dozens of times a day on this board alone; posters with low self-esteem attacking people they don't even know. Everyone here is used to this already. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## percysunshine

Wonky Pundit said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just reading  the  menu out loud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure whom you think you're fooling.
> 
> It happens dozens of times a day on this board alone; posters with low self-esteem attacking people they don't even know. Everyone here is used to this already.
> 
> Have a nice day.
Click to expand...


Soo...wonkster...if you were to read my mind right now, what would I be thinking?


----------



## Wonky Pundit

percysunshine said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just reading  the  menu out loud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure whom you think you're fooling.
> 
> It happens dozens of times a day on this board alone; posters with low self-esteem attacking people they don't even know. Everyone here is used to this already.
> 
> Have a nice day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soo...wonkster...if you were to read my mind right now, what would I be thinking?
Click to expand...


Not that I know how, but if I were to guess, you're probably trying to come up with something snarky to post on this thread in order to score a few cheap reputation points. 

How did I do?


----------



## Spoonman

Wonky Pundit said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever he is, I have the right to ignore him if I choose. Especially since I gave him fair warning. And no, my avatar is not a picture of me; I've already said this elsewhere.
> 
> But keep up your ad hominem attacks and incivility and you can be ignored as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that would be an awful same shame , my civility and ad hominems are works of art, would you  but users quoting me on ignore as well?
> Thin skinned gasbags pop pretty easily around here.
> I wonder if you'll  go fppfppffpffpffpfffpfflppp and just leak into non existence or go to pieces  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither; I'll just keep talking about issues no matter what the trolls do after I ignore them.
Click to expand...

you haven't talked about an issue for the last 20 posts here    just saying


----------



## percysunshine

Wonky Pundit said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure whom you think you're fooling.
> 
> It happens dozens of times a day on this board alone; posters with low self-esteem attacking people they don't even know. Everyone here is used to this already.
> 
> Have a nice day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soo...wonkster...if you were to read my mind right now, what would I be thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that I know how, but if I were to guess, you're probably trying to come up with something snarky to post on this thread in order to score a few cheap reputation points.
> 
> How did I do?
Click to expand...


Poorly. I am not motivated by reputation points.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

percysunshine said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soo...wonkster...if you were to read my mind right now, what would I be thinking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I know how, but if I were to guess, you're probably trying to come up with something snarky to post on this thread in order to score a few cheap reputation points.
> 
> How did I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poorly. I am not motivated by reputation points.
Click to expand...

Well, it was fun to try anyway.


----------



## Spoonman

percysunshine said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soo...wonkster...if you were to read my mind right now, what would I be thinking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I know how, but if I were to guess, you're probably trying to come up with something snarky to post on this thread in order to score a few cheap reputation points.
> 
> How did I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poorly. I am not motivated by reputation points.
Click to expand...

and he hasn't talked about only the issues in the last 20 posts.   he's been trolled


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Wonky Pundit said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rehashed dross with a  side of  pomposity.
> Cant wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that you're* rehashing your own dross verbatim,* don't you?
Click to expand...

please highlight  the verbatim, thank you

*Definition of VERBATIM

: in the exact words : word for word <quoted the speech verbatim>*


> His loss, If you do the same, you will miss a great deal of pomposity and rehashed dross.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

I do hope he posts an Obama is bushs 43 3rd term or Kerry  won Ohio thread, soon. 
Im having issues finding synonyms for " dull "I fear we will go straight  to crass and meltdown. He seem to needs the last  words.'He doesnt get it in this thread.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rehashed dross with a  side of  pomposity.
> Cant wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that you're* rehashing your own dross verbatim,* don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please highlight  the verbatim, thank you
> 
> *Definition of VERBATIM
> 
> : in the exact words : word for word <quoted the speech verbatim>*
> 
> 
> 
> His loss, If you do the same, you will miss a great deal of pomposity and rehashed dross.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


If I give you your gold star for this, will you stop trolling?


----------



## Spoonman

Steve Hanson said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> What am I missing here? You guys have so many friends you can afford to be this mean over an introduction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, *Spoonboy is all upset now, because he's been trying to bait me since approximately page 5, and has never been successful*.
> 
> My reaction is simply, "too bad for him."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess that explains why you had to put him on ignore
Click to expand...


i guess that also explains why he hasn't talked issues on 30 posts


----------



## Steve Hanson

Hey, Whatever happend to Wonky Pundit? Did he put everybody on ignore and have no one to talk to?


----------



## idb

Steve Hanson said:


> Hey, Whatever happend to Wonky Pundit? Did he put everybody on ignore and have no one to talk to?



I'm still here...I'm starting to get a bit bored though...I really should go and do something else...I don't want to miss anything though...but I really should go and do something...arrgghh, where is Wonky!!!!!


----------



## Spoonman

idb said:


> Steve Hanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Whatever happend to Wonky Pundit? Did he put everybody on ignore and have no one to talk to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still here...I'm starting to get a bit bored though...I really should go and do something else...I don't want to miss anything though...but I really should go and do something...arrgghh, where is Wonky!!!!!
Click to expand...

do you have me on ignore too?


----------



## idb

Spoonman said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Hanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Whatever happend to Wonky Pundit? Did he put everybody on ignore and have no one to talk to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still here...I'm starting to get a bit bored though...I really should go and do something else...I don't want to miss anything though...but I really should go and do something...arrgghh, where is Wonky!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you have me on ignore too?
Click to expand...


Yes...what...damn!!!!


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Steve Hanson said:


> Hey, Whatever happend to Wonky Pundit? Did he put everybody on ignore and have no one to talk to?



My ignore list isn't as large as you might think. Looks like those who were serious about conversation got the message. (BTW, I knew they would: they always do.)


----------



## Spoonman

Wonky Pundit said:


> Steve Hanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Whatever happend to Wonky Pundit? Did he put everybody on ignore and have no one to talk to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ignore list isn't as large as you might think. Looks like those who were serious about conversation got the message. (BTW, I knew they would: they always do.)
Click to expand...


I'm calling Bullshit


----------

